# Kristen Stewart Appreciation Thread



## Kenickie

At ocean's suggestion....

hate her films or love them, kstew is gorgeous to look at.

haters be damned


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## MistaJeff

I've never seen twilight but my pants get a little bit too tight when I watch Adventureland. She's a fox in Panic Room too.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Mysterier

i really don't understand what's so special. not that i'm especially against or hating her. is it her looks? even there -- she is just okay.

meh. of course, it's subjective. so i'll just appreciate her minimally.


----------



## ocean

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Kristen Lve!!!







Hawt:




Mysterier- Some people say she is average but I think she is beyond beautiful


----------



## Kenickie

MistaJeff said:


> I've never seen twilight but my pants get a little bit too tight when I watch Adventureland. *She's a fox in Panic Room too.*



pedo!







"ITS PUNK ROCK, DUH"


----------



## Kenickie

Mysterier said:


> i really don't understand what's so special. not that i'm especially against or hating her. is it her looks? even there -- she is just okay.



it's because she's young, not that dumb, and doesn't look like everyone else in hollywood. she's "normal" looking -- like the rest of us.


----------



## Kenickie

get yr hair did


----------



## MistaJeff

Mmmmm.... mammaries.


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

blonde






i'll stop now


----------



## thujone

nothing really stands out about her, which is probably why she's doomed to forever be typecast as a brooding something or other


----------



## Kenickie

okay maybe a few more
















ITS ALL OVER NOW:






my uke is better.

you wouldn't believe the tumblrs i went through looking for photos...i mean, i'm a fan girl, but some of these people...like the blog entirely devoted to the rumor that kstew is a lesbian. not that i wouldn't mind if she was a lesbian, but seriously guys.






i'd hit it hard though


----------



## Mysterier

i have a friend that looks a lot like her and she literally went lez for Kaki King.


----------



## ocean

I have never seen the Ukulele pic. It's so cute I can hardly take it.
Is a ukulele hard to play? I'm like the most musically challenged person ever. My hands are retarded or something  haha 

I like her blond too..........okay I lik eher with all hair colors......just the mullet bothered me


----------



## His Name Is Frank

What exactly has Kristen Stewart accomplished in her career to even warrant an appreciation thread? Frankly, I'm sick of looking at her. She wasn't even on anyone's radar until she did the horrible Twilight movies. Cue her girl crushes to claim that they've been hardcore Kristen Stewart fans since Panic Room. 8)

Why are the ladies here so into this chick? I just don't see it.


----------



## Mysterier

supposedly it's not about accomplishment, more-so the fact that she is not entirely an idiot and normal looking, and some think she is beautiful.


----------



## Bardeaux

^I'd hit it


----------



## Max Power

thujone said:


> nothing really stands out about her, which is probably why she's doomed to forever be typecast as a brooding something or other



basically this.


----------



## Kenickie

i liked adventureland a lot, and into the wild.

also, girls in my peer group are kind of sick of the lindsey lohans, the failed teen starlets, it's nice to see someone behave "normally".

we'll see how she does as NOLA stripper, and as Mary Lou in On The Road. The Twilight series is over in the next year, she'll have to sink or swim.


----------



## Belisarius

She has the misfortune of occupying the strange gray area between Juliette Lewis (without the range) and Kate Beckinsale (without the obvious).  

I'm sure she belongs in Stephanie Meyer works.


----------



## MistaJeff

I think she looks soulless. Like I giant blow up doll.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> i liked adventureland a lot, and into the wild.
> 
> also, girls in my peer group are kind of sick of the lindsey lohans, the failed teen starlets, it's nice to see someone behave "normally".
> 
> we'll see how she does as NOLA stripper, and as Mary Lou in On The Road. The Twilight series is over in the next year, she'll have to sink or swim.



Right.

I'm a little older than you I think Keni, and I'm not usually a celebrity person but I really love her b/c she does seem real. She _IS_ young and has a lot of growing to do- I think she is a good enough actress but has growing to do there as well- 

I like that she says what she thinks, she is awkward and not afraid to embrace that part of herself. 
Like Kenickie said, she's not out acting like a Paris Hilton or Lindsay Lohan. 
She's not all about some expensive tacky purse or being a fame whore......
She seems like she'd be a cool person to hang out with. 
And she is hot. 
I typically don't like super skinny girls- but I find her features to be delicate and beautiful. 

Anyway- Love her or Hate her- Whatever...... but why try to put her down in a thread made for people who _do_ like her?


----------



## Kenickie

"Be Healthy and Fuck Everyone" - Kstew

k i think i retire from this thread before i bump it to two pages in a night lol


----------



## ocean

^Too late 

I like that photo.


----------



## Bardeaux

Kenickie said:


> we'll see how she does as NOLA stripper, and as Mary Lou in On The Road. The Twilight series is over in the next year, she'll have to sink or swim.



Is she for sure playing Mary Lou?


----------



## tribal girl

HisNameIsFrank said:


> What exactly has Kristen Stewart accomplished in her career to even warrant an appreciation thread? Frankly, I'm sick of looking at her. She wasn't even on anyone's radar until she did the horrible Twilight movies. Cue her girl crushes to claim that they've been hardcore Kristen Stewart fans since Panic Room. 8)



I'm not particularly enthralled by her acting or anything. I mean, she's OK and all that. I don't really think she's terrible. She just basically plays herself in everything. I just like seeing her in things cuz she's hot, and I don't care how shallow that sounds cuz it's the truth. I wouldn't go so far as to deliberately watch something I'm not interested in just cuz she's in it though. 



HisNameIsFrank said:


> Why are the ladies here so into this chick? I just don't see it.



I dunno. Perhaps it's the androgyny. I think women are drawn to that more than men.


----------



## Kenickie

Bardo5 said:


> Is she for sure playing Mary Lou?



yeah, they've been filming for a couple months now.


----------



## Kenickie

set shot of her as mary lou:


----------



## ocean

I gotta read the book......... 
The movie seems like it is going to have a good cast........
Amy Adams and Viggo Mortenson, Kristen Dunst, Sam Riley.........
I hope its good........

The photos (only a couple) that I've seen of Kristen Stewart on the set make her look more kept together than her character is described........

I am anxious for Welcome to the Rileys........


----------



## Bardeaux

Yeah my impression of Mary Lou from the book was that she is just as much of a trainwreck as Dean is.  I dont know who most of the main cast is but viggo as OBL makes alot of sense. 

/on the road


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^I've never seen that one before..........
Do you know when/where it is from?


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

no clue, i've been pawing through tumblrs looking for photos i've never seen, which i assume the rest of us haven't seen either

apparently she's been in way more movies than i knew.

she was the main character in "speak", a book which i really loved back in the day. 

and "fierce people"



> rapped in his mother's Lower East Side apartment, sixteen-year-old Finn Earl (Anton Yelchin) wants nothing more than to escape New York. He wants to spend the summer in South America studying the Ishkanani Indians (called "Fierce People"), with the anthropologist father he's never met. Finn's dreams are shattered when he is arrested in a desperate effort to help his drug-dependent mother, Liz (Diane Lane), who works as a massage therapist. Determined to get their lives back on track, Liz moves the two of them into a guesthouse for the summer on the vast country estate of her ex-client, the aging aristocratic billionaire, Ogden C. Osbourne (Donald Sutherland).
> 
> In Osbourne's close world of privilege and power, Finn and Liz encounter the super rich, a tribe portrayed as fiercer and more mysterious than anything they might find in the South American jungle. (Dirk Wittenborn, the author of the novel on which the film is based, grew up a poor outsider among the super rich in an upper-crust New Jersey enclave.[1])
> 
> While Liz battles her substance abuse and struggles to win back her son's love and trust, Finn falls in love with Osbourne's granddaughter, Maya (Kristen Stewart). He also befriends her older brother, Bryce (Chris Evans); and wins the favor of Osbourne. When a shocking act of violence shatters Finn's ascension within the Osbourne clan, the golden promises of this lush world quickly sour. Both Finn and Liz, caught in a harrowing struggle for their dignity, discover that membership in a group comes at a steep price.


----------



## ocean

^I never knew about 'Fierce People' but I have seen Speak.
That was the movie she met Michael Anagaro (or whatever) in.
They play Speak on TV sometimes......That's how I saw it.
I'll have to look up Fierce People........


----------



## Kenickie

tribal girl said:


>



this deserved repost


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Your obsession with this girl is borderline creepy.


----------



## Kenickie

i'm equally obsessed with leonard cohen, but he's not as attractive and doesn't make good avatars


----------



## His Name Is Frank

:D I'm only kidding, *Kenickie*. There are plenty of women I would make an appreciation thread for, but it wouldn't mean I was obsessed with them. At the same time, I wouldn't appreciate any "haters" mucking up my thread. On with the Kristen Stewart love. I'll even help:


----------



## calmAnimal

i think shes beautiful... about 10 months younger than me...i could def see myself hanging out/ dating her. she seems down to earth and not all about the glits and glam soo many actresses get sucked into.  

i just watched fierce ppl and now im waiting for netflix to send me the runaways. but ive had a crush on her since i first accidently started watching twighlight haha


----------



## lostNfound

Haters gonna hate, I've had a crush on this lass since before it was probably legal for me to think carnal thoughts of her.

One in one I'm sure she'd be rad to spend a night with partying and rockin the cock.


----------



## ChemicalBeauty

Can't say she does much for me


----------



## vegan

she's not my type at all

and within "not my type", she seems very ordinary-looking to me

but agents made her a star, so everyone who wouldn't have noticed her in the street now thinks that she's beautiful

for a good part, people don't become famous because they are beautiful;
others decide that they are beautiful once their attention got caught because they had become famous


----------



## tribal girl

vegan said:


> but agents made her a star, so everyone who wouldn't have noticed her in the street now thinks that she's beautiful



You can be fairly ordinary looking and still be attractive, you know. You can be sexy without being beautiful, and you can be beautiful without being sexy. As far as I'm concerned, there are no rules as far as attraction goes.



vegan said:


> for a good part, people don't become famous because they are beautiful



Megan _*cough*_ Fox _*ahem*_



vegan said:


> others decide that they are beautiful once their attention got caught because they had become famous



Granted, not everyone thinks for themselves. But to imply that we've all been brainwashed into thinking she's beautiful is just silly.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^  *sigh*


----------



## lostNfound

too many red x's on this page


----------



## vegan

tribal girl

- 1st quote
absolutely

but in her case, i just don't find her attractive (my personal opinion, which is mine, that i have patternered, which i keep and have no intention to force onto others. let them make up their own. lazy opinion-stealers)

i talked about those "who wouldn't have noticed her", not about those who would already have found her attractive

i'm slightly more attracted to her brain now that i've seen the 'out of step' shirt

- 2nd quote
you missed that my sentence started with "for a good part"

(on a side note, i just checked photos of megan fox on imdb and i don't find her beautiful either)

- 3rd quote
you missed that my sentence started with "others"
(meaning other viewers, not other stars, of course)


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

She's really beautiful and I have loved most of her movies. 

I don't really understand the whole "ordinary looking" comments though... Maybe it's just being an American (sorry) but most people I see around me on an everyday basis are kinda overweight and not very attractive, and I would consider a girl like this far above average...


----------



## tribal girl

vegan said:


> you missed...



My bad, I was high.


----------



## smotpoker

i think she is ugly, as far as celebrities go. And her films suck too. Juneau is the most annoying film I have ever seen. But I'd probably still do her.


----------



## calmAnimal

^ what are u talking about? i just checked there is no movie named juneau, and if u meant juno, kristen stewart isnt even in it that lol.    go hit that bong again bro...

and the saying is beauty is in the eye of the beholder right?   i like the soft natural look she has 
but for instance alot of my friends think anna paquin is really hot but she doesnt do anything for me (but id still fuck her haha)


----------



## Kenickie

vegan - are you sure you haven't just been brainwashed into becoming "attracted to her brain"? That's the third picture posted of her in that minor threat shirt, maybe you just needed to see it enough


----------



## Kenickie

moar










punk brainwash working yet?!?!


----------



## Swerlz

Blonde is hawt


----------



## calmAnimal

i dont know what to think of her as blonde...she almost looks like a different person...eh i like her better brunette but shes still smoking blonde


----------



## vegan

> most people I see around me on an everyday basis are kinda overweight and not very attractive, and I would consider a girl like this far above average...


you have a point
i was not thinking "ordinary" as in "like everyone else" but as "nothing exceptional"
whereas the people you talk about may look "less than ordinary" to me

(yes, i've come to the conclusion that as a whole, the human species is not pretty)



> vegan - are you sure you haven't just been brainwashed into becoming "attracted to her brain"? That's the third picture posted of her in that minor threat shirt, maybe you just needed to see it enough


i gave my view without checking the pictures of the thread
is it a sin?

i had no idea what she may have in her brain
now i've seen her with an out of step shirt so i have a first clue as to her personality
no connection with brainwashing

the specials and joy division shirts don't say much about her brain
they don't hold as much meaning as the minor threat one


----------



## smotpoker

My bad man I get stewart and ellen page confused. and ftr I WAS NOT HIGH when I wrote that, lol.

And of course I meant juno, i'm quite sure you already knew that.

But both page and stewart are nasty dogs. And why does stewart always have this stupid confused look on her face? I think I just don't like the new wave of actors coming through, Michael Cera, Ellen Page, Kritstin Stewart, they all suck.


----------



## calmAnimal

i found this when i was looking up joan jett and i thought it would have been posted already considering this is a drug forum lol


----------



## tribal girl

^Also.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I love her sweatpant wearin' pipe smokin' pics.  In that regard I can see what people mean when they consider her like "one of us". 

Also, I want that bikini!!!

I think she has beautiful skin that I'm envious of. But a lot of actresses do. The Twilight movies were mildly dumb (although I did watch them, not gonna lie) but my favorite movie that Kristin is in is "Into The Wild". Loved that movie.


----------



## smotpoker

ok I will admit those pics of her smoking the pipe and in the weed bikini definitely give a new perspective on her. They make her hot factr go off the charts! Maybe I shouldn't hate on her so much :/

I guess I just hate the whole Twilight obsession. And she is a big part of it, but Into The Wild was a great film, though I don't think she had a lot to with that being good.

But I retract what i said about her, she seems pretty cool.

Ellen Page still sucks though


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

i really like that light brown caramel-y colour


----------



## ocean

^Me too. And the makeup they've been doing withthat color looks amazing on her....
Her eyes look awesome.........


----------



## Kenickie

mixing up ellen page and kristen stewart?

that's like

i'm just like


----------



## calmAnimal

bahaha wow i gotta watch that interview.  whats that on? leno? letterman?


----------



## SDforever420

i have a funny story about this actress. A friend of mine use to go to school wit her in cali and she said there was 4 white girls in the school or something. Her. kristen. and some jews. Kristen decked my friend in the face!!! To make friends. Think about that lol. My friend mentioned for being so tiny that bitch can hit hard lol.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Only seen a few of her movies, but at any awards shows she seems really stuck up.

I think it was the MTV movie awards this past year where Twilight was nominated for a bunch of awards and won several as well. When she went up to accept or was interviewed she was just like, "Yeah. Twilight. Whoo. We won, cool." She was really bland and dull and it came off like she was annoyed at the recognition and success the movie was having. To me she seemed really ungrateful.


----------



## Kenickie

Carl Landrover said:


> I think it was the MTV movie awards this past year where Twilight was nominated for a bunch of awards and won several as well. When she went up to accept or was interviewed she was just like, "Yeah. Twilight. Whoo. We won, cool." She was really bland and dull and it came off like she was annoyed at the recognition and success the movie was having. To me she seemed really ungrateful.



i'm sure she is bored and sick of the twilight movies. i would be too, at this point. she's been stringently trying to pick roles that are NOT twilight esque to distance herself from it. she either does nothing but twilight esque shit for the rest of her life, or she (somewhat) burns those bridges and becomes a real actress.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

@Keni and Carl- I always thought it was social anxiety/awkwardness. 
She always seems more comfortable (though still uncomfortable) with others on stage.....????


----------



## Kenickie

probably both.


----------



## ocean

Dakota is so cute.....and I want that Bowie shirt.


----------



## tribal girl

ocean said:


> @Keni and Carl- I always thought it was social anxiety/awkwardness.
> She always seems more comfortable (though still uncomfortable) with others on stage.....????



Yeah, me too. My friend reckons she's a stuck up ungrateful lil' bitch. But I just think she's an awkward klutz who's not quite sure of herself. I know all about anxiety as I'm affected by it, and I recognise the signs in her too. Of course I could be wrong, but that's my take on it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxPSebznyg8
*
Amanda Seyfried* and *Kristen*:


----------



## Kenickie

i like the fuck the purse thing. also, the tumblrs where i've been finding these images....

gaystewarmy? kstewdefenders? imteamkstew? creepy, guys.










playa






real fucking talk bro


----------



## ocean

So, will she be doing a press junket thing for Welcome to The Riley's or no?


----------



## Kenickie

i hope so, the movie comes out in like two months, so if she's going to, it should start happening pretty soon.


----------



## ocean

^That's what I was thinking....... Nov 5th right??
I think they usually start one month before the movie???

I liked both of these dresses......


----------



## mth1127

Shes just beautiful


----------



## fengtau

She can't act but she's hot!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Carl Landrover said:


> Only seen a few of her movies, but at any awards shows she seems really stuck up.
> 
> I think it was the MTV movie awards this past year where Twilight was nominated for a bunch of awards and won several as well. When she went up to accept or was interviewed she was just like, "Yeah. Twilight. Whoo. We won, cool." She was really bland and dull and it came off like she was annoyed at the recognition and success the movie was having. To me she seemed really ungrateful.



I have seen a few interviews with her where she came off like that. Or just incredibly awkward. I saw one Letterman interview that was just... almost painful to watch, she seemed so awkward and he seemed uncomfortable interviewing her. 

Not sure what is going on with all that but I still like her. 

What is that Amanda Seyfriend pic from? Did they do a movie together? That girl is pretty too.


----------



## tribal girl

MynameisnotDeja said:


> What is that Amanda Seyfriend pic from? Did they do a movie together? That girl is pretty too.



It was part of a Vanity Fair thing they did. 






I'm not sure what it is, but Amanda Seyfried has a real likeability about her. She just seems like she'd be really sweet natured.


----------



## Kenickie

^^^^^^ so Kristen Stewarts legs are like crazy open lol. also, everyone looks fucking airbrushed as shit, look at amanda seyfried's legs. 0_0

another from that vanity fair


----------



## Kenickie

im learning all these new words from these tumblrs...like.."eyesexing."





drr






lol


----------



## calmAnimal

theres something about the one where its snowing.... damn


----------



## ocean

Had no idea what tumblr was until Keni and TG kept mentioning it- I had a look and found these:


----------



## tribal girl

^It's become an addiction for me now. As someone who appreciates a great photo, I find it quite easy to search for an hour or so for certain people I'm into. Good luck on conquering your addiction too.


----------



## Kenickie

calmAnimal said:


> theres something about the one where its snowing.... damn



yeah i thought that one was especially great.






just pumpin' that gas


----------



## ocean

^hahahaha Damn her! She looks good no matter what she's doing! 


TG- I never noticed her doing that leg thing before- in slow motion its super hot!


----------



## Kenickie

tribal girl said:


> ^It's become an addiction for me now. As someone who appreciates a great photo, I find it quite easy to search for an hour or so for certain people I'm into. Good luck on conquering your addiction too.



no shit

it's like happy crack or something






fuckken _defend_ it gurrrl, hallelujah


----------



## Kenickie

japan japan






kids with malfunctioning pancreas problem


----------



## tribal girl

It's cool cuz most of the sites with decent images have some copyright shit emblazoned across it. How infuriating.


----------



## Ravr

calmAnimal said:


> i found this when i was looking up joan jett and i thought it would have been posted already considering this is a drug forum lol




Carl says:






Very trashy, yet  sexy like heather graham in  drugstore cowboy


----------



## Kenickie

a fucking _Dwarves_ shirt?!

girl of my nightmares


----------



## sparkleandfade

I like her, and all her many looks.


----------



## calmAnimal

wow she looks so unattractive in that last one imo.  the first 2 simple and beautiful. the last one stuck up, bitchy and unattractive lol.

but i do love the b&w one from kenickie.  she looks hawtttttt there haha


----------



## Kenickie

i like that dress...reminds me of skeleton hands or something...


----------



## ocean

*I want This KStew Shirt!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Kenickie

i like that outfit
sparkly shoes are awesome.






what teh fack i want a Burberry portrait shirt!


----------



## Kenickie

also Bill is the sweetest bluelighter evar

yesterday he PMed me this



			
				Bill said:
			
		

> Found this Kristen Stewart thread while browsing 4chan's high resolution board. There are a bunch of pics and they are all high quality plus I linked you right to the thread so you don't have to wade through all the other shit that comes along with 4chan haha, enjoy!
> 
> ☺ click here



some of my favourites from bills thread--- NSFW SIZE

*NSFW*:


----------



## Belisarius

Blonde, she looks almost like Robin Tunney...


----------



## tribal girl

^Nah, I don't really see it tbh.

I really disliked Robin Tunney in The Craft, then after that I decided I was gonna hate her in everything else I saw her in. But I dunno, she's actually OK. I like her in The Mentalist, and she's kinda sexy now she's older with the dark hair and everything.


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

shes great


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## calmAnimal

looks like shes putting on weight...?^^


----------



## AmorRoark

I'm not a huge fan but I definitely appreciate her t-shirt selection.


----------



## Kenickie

calmAnimal said:


> looks like shes putting on weight...?^^



lol no


----------



## ocean

I just read on a Welcome to the Rileys site that Kristen is supposed to be with the rest of the cast during a press junket thing in NY on Oct. 18th.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^Nice.

I don't know what I think of Nikki Reed. Haven't made my mind up..........


----------



## Kenickie

WELCOME TO THE RILEYS PICS







thats certainly _NOT_ Bella Swan.

i mean






right?


----------



## ocean

^I finally saw that video earlier today.


----------



## Kenickie

this movie better rock
















it seems welcome to the rileys press has started, shes appearing on jay leno (hate that guy) friday night to talk about it and show a clip from it.


----------



## ocean

^Yay! 
 I agree, WTTR better be fucking awesome.
I am almost afraid to see this movie. 
I have heard so much good about it and I'm kinda counting on that.


----------



## calmAnimal

well i guess i  know what ill be doing friday night


----------



## ocean

^I watched. 
She was super cute and the clip was good............


----------



## Kenickie

i gotta find the clip


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## His Name Is Frank

I met a girl the other day and was just so infatuated with her. I couldn't put my finger on it, but I felt like I knew her. It wasn't until she was gone that I realized she looked just like Kristen Stewart, only with red hair. I now appreciate Kristen Stewart.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Kenickie said:


> i gotta find the clip



The Interview


----------



## ocean

HNIF- Yay! for new found Kristen appreciation!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Yay! This calls for a Kristen Stewart wallpaper. Size be damned.


----------



## Kenickie

yay HNIF!


----------



## Kenickie

lol


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## lostNfound

Keep up the good work Kenickie, I enjoy this thread


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


>



I love this pic.
She looks so young in it though. Makes me feel a little guilty for thinking she looks so cute in it


----------



## Kenickie

lostNfound said:


> Keep up the good work Kenickie, I enjoy this thread



thanks! I do it all for the KStew/Aries girl appreciation


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^I saw another clip  from WTTR today but it looks like it was taken off of Youtube........
I am REALLY hoping it plays near me.........

Oh and She looked super cute on Leno- And afterwards when the paparazzi caught up with her that night........
She is supposed to be on Regis and Kelly on the 19th.......and I think the _18th_ (?) is that Scream Awards......



Edit:


----------



## Kenickie

whoa! here's another WTTR:


----------



## Kenickie

0_0:


----------



## calmAnimal

wonder what that says.

i was reading an article last night at work and said her and rob are on the rocks.  rob likes some lingerie model thats 19.  she was a hotty too but i like kristen better. it was just some tabloid mag but hey ya never know.  anyway if they break up im moving in for the kill


----------



## Kenickie

something like "i won't let you be a 16 year old girl prostitute"?


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> whoa! here's another WTTR:



Seriously, could she be any more perfect?????


----------



## Kenickie

it looks like she lucky's her cigarettes

eta: found this site:
http://kstewdefenders.com/gallery/

lots of wallpapers & icons & other such goodies


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^How cute is she?!?!


----------



## tribal girl

_“who says i can’t wear my converse with my dress, well baby thats just me.”_


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Sorry if any of these are reposts, but there a shit ton of photos on here.

For amount and size:


*NSFW*: 





















































































That about does it for my Kristen Stewart community service.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## calmAnimal

anyone thinks she gets high on more than just weed?

she says she's not a partier which i can kinda believe but damn how funny would it be if we found out she was a junkie or cokehead lol


----------



## Kenickie

no, that would be awful.


----------



## ocean

tribal girl said:


>


I love when she wears glasses- There is another photo I saw w. her wearing similar glasses, I'll have to find it and post it..........
Now you are joining Keni with your KStew Avatars and everytime I see them my heart races :D hahahah You're making me jealous ........I want one 



HNIF- Good job. 

CA- I would be sad. I hope she doesn't.


----------



## ocean




----------



## tribal girl

^Cute. 

Here's an avatar for you, just in case you're feeling left out.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Don't do it, *ocean*!! You'll become one of them....one of them....one of them!

Next thing you know, you're outside Kristen's house, digging through her trash looking for "collectibles" while wearing the latest Twilight movie shirt with her face enclosed in a  heart drawn with your own blood. It's a slippery slope.


----------



## ocean

^Thanks TG- I love it. 

HNIF- I already wear a Twilight shirt with Kristen's face enclosed with a heart drawn in my blood.......
I also plan to have her face tattooed on my forehead :D hahahhahh

I'll go with my KStew Avatar for a couple days.......I like it 
Now I feel like part of the club haha



edit: Changed it to a polka dot one.......


----------



## Kenickie

yay Kstew gangster club!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

There are no words.


----------



## Kenickie

I've got a couple extra avatars too, hnif... You could join the club


----------



## tribal girl

A _couple_ being an understatement of course.


----------



## ocean

Did you guys see Kristen won Best Fantasy Actress at the Spike Scream Awards last night?
She looked great- I love the dress-




She supposedly was in La. for a few days filming Breaking Dawn....... I imagine she'll be back again today......


----------



## Kenickie

ocean you'll have to keep me up to date on TV things, because we don't have TV so i gotta find the clips on the internet and then watch them on our laptop hooked up to the TV later


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## ocean

Keni- Okay.......I will, and I'll look for links for you- I imagine the Scream Awards clips will go up on Youtube after they air on the 18th or 19th (DVR is set) and she is on Regis And Kelly on the 19th.

There is a short clip of her acceptance speech (you can't really her well and can't see well b/c it was taped by someone in the audience) HERE. (Kstewartnews.com) - Lots of pics there of the Awards show there btw.


----------



## Kenickie

this is how i kill vampires






and then in case they aren't dead i do this






and then i swagger away like dis


----------



## ocean

^ :D That dress goes well w/ the Spike. Seriously 

I love the red and black dress too.....especially with the shoes.


----------



## Kenickie

the microphone stand makes a nice line, huh?

here are some moar avatars:


----------



## Kenickie

for tribal girl  (this is the aesthetic you like, no?)


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> for tribal girl  (this is the aesthetic you like, no?)



I don't remember ever seeing that dress before.
It looks like it could be awesome.


----------



## Kenickie

i like spotty stew











also, there are some gifs which need to be saved for just sheer hilarity possibilities:


















as a lounge mod i plan to take full advantage of these things.

also, for shits and giggles:





(i am starting to believe the hype that both Lautner wolf and Stewart mortal are teh queers  )


----------



## ocean

Here is our KStew  looking STUNNING at the WTTR Screening in NYC tonight.


----------



## Ravr

Lesbian sex!!!


----------



## Kenickie

fuckin awesome dress yo


----------



## tribal girl

Am I the only one _not_ lookin' at the damn dresses?



Kenickie said:


> (i am starting to believe the hype that both Lautner wolf and Stewart mortal are teh queers  )



I read this today: http://www.marieclaire.co.uk/news/c...nson-kristen-stewart-stop-hiding-romance.html

Same shit, different magazine.


----------



## Kenickie

tg - i'll continue to just think all three of the twilight kids are gay, gay trifecta, and that they do it all for the lulz/show/required by their contracts with summit until the twilight stuff is over. (which i hope happens quickly) & no, you aren't the only one, just some of them i really really like.


----------



## ocean

I totally do not think they are gay........ 
She wears amazing dresses.....I can't help but notice them 

The photo you posted Keni of her holding the green beanie......The photos I saw of her wearing the beanie were ADORABLE. She just really looked great during all of the WTTR press/Screening stuff......


----------



## Kenickie

lol i wrote the lady behind the blog i get most of the pictures i post from, and she posted it!

made me feel...fuzzy! :D

i think this is my favourite kstew






beanie stew


----------



## tribal girl

Word.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Kenickie

wow her hair looks really orange?!


----------



## tribal girl

Matches her bag (or purse as you say over there).


----------



## panic in paradise

as a man, a married man married to a KStew fan.

i say RPatts makes her jealous; looks, acting, music... hmph


okay,  ill keep saying this is a healthy obsession/escape and wonder away.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## lostNfound

^^ I rate that pic........ massively


----------



## Kenickie

girls! no letting the thread die while i'm in NOLA! i'm massively hung over right now but here are some pictures 





















this one kind of makes me sad:


----------



## Max Power

that's how most of the pics ITT were taken though.


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> girls! no letting the thread die while i'm in NOLA! i'm massively hung over right now but here are some pictures



Love these.......
The one of her pumping gas IS really sad. 
And she looks so drained which makes it even worse........
I was thinking earlier I would find a few pics to post b/c the thread had been neglected for a couple days now


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

her elbows are too pointy and biceps carry a little too much fat for my liking.

3/10


----------



## ocean

^Nice critique. 





I LOVE this one:




And I am sure we've all seen this one but I like it............


----------



## Kenickie

Crack4Lyfe said:


> her elbows are too pointy and biceps carry a little too much fat for my liking.
> 
> 3/10


----------



## calmAnimal

haha thats awesome^ what kinda thing did they do on mtv about her?  (btw shes pointing to the right lol)

anyone know when that movie where she plays mary lou comes out? i hope its before i gotta go on my steel vacay :/


----------



## ocean

I wonder who that guy is.......?


----------



## Kenickie

maybe her brother Cameron?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Kenickie said:


>



Things learned in this thread:

Kristen Stewart likes to control the directional flow of haters.
Kristen Stewart does not know here left from her right.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

calmAnimal said:


> haha thats awesome^ what kinda thing did they do on mtv about her?  (btw shes pointing to the right lol)
> 
> anyone know when that movie where she plays mary lou comes out? i hope its before i gotta go on my steel vacay :/



IMDB just says 2011. Probably towards the beginning of the year, unless there are delays. What's a steel vacay?


----------



## ocean

Steel vacay sounds like prison to me  (not kidding)

And that could be her brother, yeah..........he's cute.


----------



## Kenickie

ITT: Frank thinks Kstew gifs are made by Kstew 8)


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> ITT: Frank thinks Kstew gifs are made by Kstew 8)



Bwahahahah She is a busy girl makin all those gifs then! 

HNIF is a secret KStew lover for all the crap he talks........I know he lusts after her.


----------



## Kenickie

HNIF is down with the Kstew

like






_down_


----------



## lostNfound

She's doing it in reverse


----------



## Kenickie

don't interrupt our fun!


----------



## Kenickie

The Huffington Post said:
			
		

> Foulmouthed and feral, the kohl-eyed stripper-prostitute portrayed by Kristen Stewart in Welcome to the Rileys is a battery of neurotic tics: she nibbles her fingers, scratches her undefined lips, and shakes one foot mechanically. There are bruises on her calves from pole-dancing. Her hair is unkempt, her skin waxy. In her willful self-neglect, she is pitiful.
> 
> This 17-year-old apparition could, in a different life, be Bella Swan’s sister — the promiscuous one who acted out and vanished, leaving Bella uncertain, unsmiling, and ill-equipped to deal with rejection. There’s no such sister, of course, in the Twilight movies to rationalize Bella’s depressiveness, alienation and her attraction to the undead and the vulpine — though part of it stems from her parents’ split. But Stewart makes Mallory, the girl in Rileys, so defensive and evasive, so willing to offer a lap-dance or oral sex in lieu of explanations, that we know she has a history fraught with traumas, desertions, and betrayals.
> 
> “We find her on the cusp of giving up, of becoming one of those girls that you see in those clubs who are dead inside,” said Stewart, 20, in a recent interview. “They really have nothing behind their eyes when they look at you, you’re not equals anymore because they’ve lost something — they don’t feel wholly about themselves. She’s been abused and made to think that she’s a lesser person, and she truly hates herself. She doesn’t have the capacity to trust other people, or feel worthy of love. But hopefully in this movie, if it’s the movie that I wanted to do, I think you can see that she’s starting to envy people that are more whole, that like themselves. I’m not saying that she makes a full recovery, but what happens to her in the story does spark a question.”
> 
> Stewart and I had 20 minutes together in a Manhattan hotel room that had been stripped of everything except three chairs. “Spare,” she observed. She wore a black and white check shirt and jeans. There was no small talk, just an interview. She was serious, impersonal, passionate when she got going on the subject of her work, the words tumbling out in a rush: I liked the sense that acting mystifies her. And then she was gone, leaving her sunglasses on the floor. Instead of signing onto eBay, I gingerly returned them to the aide, or agent, standing outside. That was that.
> 
> Following Stewart’s stealthy, brooding Joan Jett in The Runaways, her performance in Rileys further complicates the actress’s image, which has been founded on passivity and a certain wryness. Not that Bella is archetypal. In making her moodier and less knowing than most high-school movie heroines, and bequeathing her her own shyness, Stewart has maintained the character’s elusiveness; no mean feat to pull off over the course of three tentpoles (it’ll be five by November 2012).
> 
> Mallory, in contrast, is an imploding force of nature. In her fishnet holdups and gloves, she is less the hardboiled hooker she imagines herself to be than a lamb in vixen’s clothing, a child playing brutalizing adult games. Strung-out and slummocky, Mallory is more convincing that the movie itself, for along comes a well-to-do plumber (James Gandolfini), grieving for his dead teenage daughter, to attempt her rescue. He rejects her crude sexual advances, cleans her apartment, and fines her for saying “fuck.” And then along comes his wife (Melissa Leo), surmounting her agoraphobia to chase him to New Orleans, to complete the makeshift Riley family.
> 
> As both fairytale and three-way psychological case study, Jake Scott’s film is overly schematic, but it’s not without reality checks: as when Mallory flees into the night yelling back at her surrogate parents, “I’m nobody’s little girl — it’s too late for that shit!” As damaged as Mallory is, Stewart gives her the bitter integrity of someone who, having made her squalid bed, is going to lie in it. And she has her principles: “I don’t do anal, German Shepherds, or porno tapes,” she tells Gandolfini’s Doug, who’s more intent on unblocking her toilet. It’s unsettling to hear Stewart say these words, and it was unsettling for her to play the part.
> 
> “I was very scared of it, actually,” she said. “Both well before I did it, when I was too young to play her, and then all through rehearsal. But once we started shooting, I shocked myself in that I was unselfconscious about not wearing too many clothes or saying the words that were coming out of my mouth. I was finally ready and, I don’t know, mature enough that it didn’t bother me.”
> 
> Mallory’s liaisons with her johns, one of whom leaves her with a busted lip, take place off screen, but they troubled Stewart nonetheless. “I know that we never have to see that, but that doesn’t matter because at a certain point it becomes technical — you have to play it as if it happened, so there’s really no difference. If it’s all inside, if you don’t have to show her being worked over by some guy, it’s not less difficult to play. One thing I couldn’t get out of my head — and this is overtly sexual and explicit — was that she was constantly open and, like, raw. It’s awful, and it never goes away. You walk around with that always.”



more


----------



## ocean

^Nice. Are you going to be able to see it?

It is playing in Portland but that is 5 hours away and though, while I've been daydreaming of visiting a friend there- I can't afford it............Why, why , why won't it come here?!!

Here is a repost from the first page b/c it was one of my favorite photo shoots:


----------



## Kenickie

so...they're filming breaking dawn in Baton Rouge until spring of 2011, right?

like, omg, sisters and i are taking a day trip to Baton Rouge, i called my filmster friend in NOLA and asked if he knew anything...he answered very carefully and avoided giving me straight answers (kind of like when i found out he was filming the real world lol) BUT WE GOING, AND WE GONNA LIKE, STARE WITH BINOCULARS AND BE CREEPY. actually, not staring and being creepy, but sitting and smokin' joints and hoping one of them comes by so we can get their autographs. filmster friend said there was a chance they "might stop by" voodoo fest, weeeeeee!

my little sisters have turned me into a 13 year old again i swear.


----------



## Kenickie

ocean -- 

i think it comes out 11/5? if so, i'll be back in atlanta, and lystra said she wanted to see it, so perhaps i go see it at home with the bluelight house


----------



## ocean

WTTR playing in these cities.

Yes! Go be a stalker! :D hahahahaha I saw the place they were filming there- you have all that info right? 
It wouldn't surprise me if they went to Voodoo Fest- You should look up what shows are playing in New Orleans on weekends- She said they might spend weekends in NO- 
I'll do some online stalking for you.....if I see anything I will let you know.
And I know what you mean, my best friend totally makes fun of me saying I'm like a high school girl with a crush but I just don't care 
I was pissed that everyone I know has arrests and can't cross the border b/c they'll be an hour away from me when they move the shooting to B.C. and I could have gone to sneak a peek.

Edit: ^That sounds really bad. I don't know many people and they have DUI's. 
I've lived like 10 mins from the border for YEARS and never crossed it. Poor me. I want to see ALL of Canada.


----------



## Kenickie

thanks ocean! we be up in hurr, stalkin'


----------



## Kenickie

wtf? not playing in atlanta? i call fucking shenanigans!






fuck Scottsdale, whats even in fucking scottsdale? obviously they should erase scottsdale and make it Atlanta and Seattle, duh


----------



## calmAnimal

yeah that cant be the only places where its playing haha  i dunno what its like around the rest of the country but in jersey we have a movie theater in almost every town lol.  wish i could see it tommorow night but i got work


----------



## ocean

They should make it Atlanta and Seattle- Seriously- 2 places in Mass and Scottsdale over Atlanta and Seattle?!?!?!


----------



## smotpoker

in the picture kenicke posted at the top on 10/27, it looks like Stewart needs to floss. She has some gross black stuff in her teeth. You would think celebrites have people that stay on top of that for them. It's pretty disgusting.


----------



## PepperSocks

Oh man, when I saw Into the Wild I just had to look up the actress and download some photos.

She was so hot in that movie.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## ocean

^Yeah, WHY?!?!  Even making that dirty little face she looks hot! 
Maaaaaaan.  My lust for KStew grows by the day


----------



## Kenickie

smotpoker said:


> in the picture kenicke posted at the top on 10/27, it looks like Stewart needs to floss. She has some gross black stuff in her teeth. You would think celebrites have people that stay on top of that for them. It's pretty disgusting.








go back to the football threads and talk shit about something else, bro.


----------



## ocean

^hahahahah I love you.


----------



## Kenickie

kstew defenders for lyfe 

if smotpoker really wants to go toe to toe in the middle of a cell, i'll throw that glove and let kstew do all the dirty work for me 

na mean girl?

like

WHAT


----------



## Kenickie

lol WTTR











(i might avatar this )

ahh tumblr, the addiction never ends


----------



## ocean

^Hot.


----------



## PepperSocks

I know she's technically 17 in these pics, but she can carry my babies.


----------



## ocean

^I just watched this movie again the other night and really love it.
It is strange that KStew had such a small part but got SO MUCH attention for it.
People seem to mention her role often in interviews.........
She_ was_ really good in it.


----------



## Kenickie

side note, sometimes i wish i lived like that.


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> side note, sometimes i wish i lived like that.



Um, yeah. I've been CRAVING it. It is bad...........
I think you understand having moved a bit? ??
There is an itch.........to go.
That movie intensifies it......which isn't good b/c I've had the itch a while now.

Sorry, to keep the sway off topic.


Not a whole lot of KStew sightings recently.


----------



## Kenickie

yeah, i know exactly what you mean. i think it's going to be really hard leaving NOLA behind again, and this is the longest i've been at a standstill since...well, since i was 17, i guess. i'm twitchy, almost. even with my two trips thrown in there, all these things call out to me and i'm surprised i'm still....t/here. it depresses me if i think about it too much, so...

here, caption this please:


----------



## PepperSocks

Kenickie said:


> side note, sometimes i wish i lived like that.



I just watched it last night.

I just broke out of my hometown and travelling around for a year.  Feels good. 

I just wish I could live the kind of life they have in slab city.  Where there's some sense of community, basic amenities and stuff.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.....................................


----------



## Kenickie

yeah, me too ocean.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## PepperSocks

Kenickie said:


>



That was me!  You Bitch!

:D


----------



## Kenickie

LOL



we should start making our own captions

like 4sho


----------



## calmAnimal

someone told me WTTR did not get good reviews.  but fuck em i cant wait to go see it anyway


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## ocean

Keni, how is the plan to wait her out going?
Are you guys gonna head over to Baton Rouge?


----------



## Kenickie

uh, honey, if you had the weekend i did, you'd be at home prayin' like i am. we're fucking dead. but my sisters are heading to baton rouge sometime this week when i'll be home 

my weekend was like this











but what the fuck she was in NOLA for halloween? like I WAS?

or the person who posted this photo today says so:








> Kristen in New Orleans after Halloween



maybe she was one of the girls dressed as Kristen Stewart  and I didn't ask


----------



## ocean

^Nice story through Kristen photos 
Looks like your weekend was fun..........
I hope you decide to put it in a Blog


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## calmAnimal

this prob sounds really creepy/gay but i dont care

i would be in heaven if i could just cuddle and stare in her eyes for days...   especially that last pic


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


>



Love these two.

The Jimmy Kimmel Gifs get me. 
For some reason I really liked that interview.........

I'm going thru KStew w/d's b/c she hasn't been spotted out and about recently- or that I have seen- other than that one, hard to see pic of her at the airport headed to Brazil.............
Was anyone able to see Welcome to The Riley's???


----------



## Kenickie

NO KSTEW WITHDRAWLS OMG


----------



## tribal girl

Look how big Megan Fox's head is in comparison.


----------



## Kenickie

i know weird right?!>!!1


----------



## ocean

Is that Megan Fox head added on?!?!?! 
That's gotta be fake!


----------



## Kenickie

nope, check the marilyn tattoo on her arm


its mos def her


----------



## ocean

I'm officially afraid. 
That head is far too large for her body.

KStew is perfectly proportioned


----------



## Kenickie

one of my favourite gifs











on the set of twilight ending #2 (i really dig dig this dress...want)


----------



## ocean

In Brazil.

Edit:


----------



## Kenickie

why u so cute


----------



## smotpoker

Kenickie said:


> go back to the football threads and talk shit about something else, bro.





lol sorry but I can say what I want. She had some noticeable tarter build up in her teeth. I am allowed to comment on this ugly girl as much as you are


----------



## Kenickie

smotpoker said:


> lol sorry but I can say what I want. She had some noticeable tarter build up in her teeth. I am allowed to comment on this ugly girl as much as you are








great! keep us updated! we're dying to know how your oral hygiene is 8)

we care _that much_, don't we?






you've been such an important contributor to this thread. thank you.


----------



## ocean

^HAhahahahaha :D
Keni, You're the best


----------



## Kenickie

it's all about the kstew , right ladies?


----------



## ocean

yep


----------



## ocean

Horny Stew?!?!?! hahahaha
Click here for a clip of WTTR and a glimpse of Kstew's bottom


----------



## Kenickie

ocean said:


> Horny Stew?!?!?! hahahaha
> Click here for a clip of WTTR and a glimpse of Kstew's bottom


----------



## ocean

^hahahah meee toooo..............if I was a Lezzy. 
Well, even as not a lezzy. If I wasn't married.


----------



## calmAnimal

that clip is like broken  

i really just wanna go see the movie but no one i know wants to go and see it


----------



## smotpoker

Kenickie said:


> great! keep us updated! we're dying to know how your oral hygiene is 8)
> 
> we care _that much_, don't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've been such an important contributor to this thread. thank you.




Glad I can contribute

And this thread is a Kristen Stewart thread, why would I talk about MY oral hygiene you silly person!


----------



## Kenickie

calmAnimal said:


> that clip is like broken
> 
> i really just wanna go see the movie but no one i know wants to go and see it



heres the best part made into a great gif for you








smotpoker said:


> Glad I can contribute
> 
> And this thread is a Kristen Stewart thread, why would I talk about MY oral hygiene you silly person!


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## lostNfound

Kenickie said:


> heres the best part made into a great gif for you




But I can't pause it


----------



## Kenickie

but its great!


----------



## lostNfound

Kenickie said:


> *butt,* its great!



Fixed.


----------



## calmAnimal

THANKS kenickie!!! woot haha


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## His Name Is Frank

Kenickie said:


>





Shits McGee was right. She DOES have ass!


----------



## ocean

^Hey dude!! Edit out my real name!! :D

And I told you so! 
It's nice, no?!?!

And Thanks Keni, saves us from having to watch all that......gets right to the point


----------



## Kenickie

lol wat






Kstew & Sean Penn

and yes yes i know twihard shippers to the LEFT but this picture i think is cute











nice shirt


----------



## ocean

I'm retarded.....what does "Twihard shippers to the left" mean?


----------



## Kenickie

most of this thread is not twilight related, i thought it was nice we kept it that way...

shippers is liek, relationships...so like twihard shippers would be people obsessive about the relationships in twilight, and unable to separate the characters from the actors. like "omg ocean i can't believe you're a robsten shipper!" or like i'm a total Ron/Hermoine shipper...

urban dictionary;
A slang word derived from 'relationships' that generally means people who support certain relationships in fanfiction. It is a common joke to say that you "sail" on a certain ship. 

and to the left is just like, gtfo or whatever


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Kenickie

tribal girl said:


>



this is fucking awesome!!


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> most of this thread is not twilight related, i thought it was nice we kept it that way...
> 
> shippers is liek, relationships...so like twihard shippers would be people obsessive about the relationships in twilight, and unable to separate the characters from the actors. like "omg ocean i can't believe you're a robsten shipper!" or like i'm a total Ron/Hermoine shipper...
> 
> urban dictionary;
> A slang word derived from 'relationships' that generally means people who support certain relationships in fanfiction. It is a common joke to say that you "sail" on a certain ship.
> 
> and to the left is just like, gtfo or whatever




Okay  Gracias.
And that drawing is amazing.


----------



## ocean

Sweet Jebus.


----------



## tribal girl

She can stay, but he needs to go. :D


----------



## ocean

^I like him  
He stays!    though he does look BAD in that pic!


----------



## Pharcyde

I find her stragnely attractive because we both have that dead look to our eyes


----------



## Kenickie

i'm totally a nonsten






ya heard?


----------



## tribal girl

No, definitely a 'I don't give a crapsten'


----------



## Kenickie

lol i'm totally a gaystew

and a taybert

bwahahahaha


----------



## Kenickie

smoke em if you got em











erm, i think your bottoms are see thru kstew






LOL


----------



## Pharcyde

gaystew sounds fantastic..like a beef bolonaise .just thick as fuck


----------



## tribal girl

wtf is a taybert?


----------



## Kenickie

yar i be sailin' that gaystew ship


----------



## Pharcyde

can it be renamed Gheystew? Or is life sticking with Gaystew?


----------



## tribal girl

Pharcyde said:


> gaystew sounds fantastic..like a beef bolonaise .just thick as fuck



There would be no meat in a gaystew, only veg. Or perhaps tofu.


----------



## Kenickie

examples of taybert











James Franco even ships the taybert

“There will be a scene where the go-to guys, Taylor and Rob, are in the tent, it’s almost like a ‘Brokeback Mountain’ scene, where the two guys are talking in a tent and the girl is asleep, and they’re having, like, this romantic moment almost through her, in a way. One of them says, ‘Well, I’m hotter than you,’ and it’s almost like they’re winking at the fans, like to the Team Jacob or the Team Edwards.”
— 	James Franco


----------



## Pharcyde

tribal girl said:


> There would be no meat in a gaystew, only veg. Or perhaps tofu.


I figured lots of beef......


----------



## tribal girl

Kenickie said:


> examples of taybert



Ah right, it never clicked cuz I didn't know that other dudes name.


----------



## Kenickie

lol Pander is gonna see all these random tumblrs i searched through to find gifs and be like

WTF IS TAYBERT

i feel like i'm fucking 13 or some shit, lol


----------



## Pharcyde

Kenickie said:


> lol Pander is gonna see all these random tumblrs i searched through to find gifs and be like
> 
> WTF IS TAYBERT
> 
> i feel like i'm fucking 13 or some shit, lol



Well regardless of your age.you make me FEEL LIKE IM THE ONLY GIRL IN THE WORLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLD


----------



## Kenickie

on the flipside there is also taysten









(is there something up with her EYE or WHAT)

dakotastew






and

nikkistew










kstew ~apparently~ gets so much action its like i'm like i don't even


----------



## tribal girl

OMG.


----------



## Kenickie

actually i think there is some traction to the nikkistew--gaystew thing, Summit Entertainment (aka Twilight Industries) basically SHUT DOWN K-11, the movie that Kstew & Nikki Reed are trying to make, where they both would be playing men -- in jailhouse relationships with other women playing men playing women -- at least until Twilight filming is over in 2012. this gaygirl blog talks about the media trying so hard to erase Nikkistew and refocus attention onto Robsten or any other male-sten relationship they can create out of thin air. 

some more nikkistew:












eta: and you have to admit Summit has a vested interest in keeping her closeted. How would the news that she's in a lesbian relationship/is a lesbian affect the marketing of their biggest franchise? How much money does Robsten bring into Summit? Kstew has also been caught making comments (regarding Nikkistew/being lezzy) that she can't comment because of Summit. So, when Twilight's over, i expect fucking rainbows and unicorns and sprinkles and vegetarianism and everything else lesbian shooting out of her eyeballs like lazerbeams.


----------



## Pharcyde

Im burning my new set of Chucks after seeing those two pictures


----------



## Kenickie

pfft shut up Pharcyde

appreciate the Kstew or drink your haterade somewhere else


----------



## Pharcyde

I drink my aide wherever I please cuz Im a big big man and nobody can stop me unless youre a kickboxer.....lulz


----------



## tribal girl

We need more pics.


----------



## Pharcyde

I always thought something bad happened to her as a kid.....


----------



## ocean

^wtf? hahaha

Ya'll are killing me on the nikkistew/lezzy conspiracy theories........ :D
And no TAYSTEW! hahahahah Ohman...........


----------



## Pharcyde

Look at her eyes man.......she is dead inside


----------



## ocean

and  heheehe


----------



## Kenickie

OCEAN IS A ROBSTEN

lol


----------



## lostNfound

^lol


----------



## Kenickie

here's a ROBSTEN for OCEAN


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

Go ahead, make fun of me 
And thanks for posting a Robsten pic to try to make me feel better


----------



## Kenickie

lol can we start a theme?

I'll only post Robsten pics for Ocean

strung out dont give a crapsten photos for tribal girl

and gaystew/nonsten photos for me 

but i'm also a fan of taysten because together those two are fucking scorching hot barely fucking legals


----------



## tribal girl

^I think we should draw the line at Taysten. The rest we have a deal on. 

I'll start us off with one for myself, naturally. :D

NSFW tags cuz it's fuckin' _HUGE!_.

*NSFW*:


----------



## ocean

^I _HAVE_ seen some hot pix of Taysten though.....:D hhaha 
Okay 
For Keni:




For TG:


----------



## tribal girl

http://www.afterellen.com/people/2010/10/kristen-stewart-knows-women-would-go-gay-for-her

Oooooohhh, uncomfortable much? :D

I'm startin' to to enjoy this theory. Except I don't know or wish to know anything about this Nikki Reed character. BOOOO, you whore!. 








Kenickie said:


> actually i think there is some traction to the nikkistew--gaystew thing, Summit Entertainment (aka Twilight Industries) basically SHUT DOWN K-11, the movie that Kstew & Nikki Reed are trying to make, where they both would be playing men -- in jailhouse relationships with other women playing men playing women -- at least until Twilight filming is over in 2012.



This kinda reminds me of what they did with Ellen Page and Olivia Thirlby. They were originally cast in what would have been an awesome film, Jack And Diane.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0850677/

However, they've now both been swiftly replaced by Jena Malone and some other nobody. 



Kenickie said:


> So, when Twilight's over, i expect fucking rainbows and unicorns and sprinkles and vegetarianism and everything else lesbian shooting out of her eyeballs like lazerbeams.



Hehehehehe!


----------



## Kenickie

wat OMG taysten is so cute sometimes though wtf. but most likely is that they are really awesome friends -- they have both said they became BFFs during filming and that Kristen really fought for him to come back for New Moon as Jacob Black instead of having it recast.
















ocean, that's my favourite Robsten...all the photos from that shoot are awesome
















and for tribal girl


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## Kenickie

that movie is kinda sad  ^^


----------



## ocean

^It is very sad but was one of her best roles.........

And I agree on the Harper's Bazaar shoot, it was great........


Here's another for Keni:
Our lover Girl w/ Nikki Reed-




And b/c I'm a crazy stalker and read all about her- I think the reason why she and Nikki are so close is b/c before Twilight, Nikki Reed did a movie with KStew's ex bf Michael Angarawhocares and became friends with him while filming that movie....Supposedly they are still friends......


----------



## Kenickie

lol moar taysten






nikki stew















for tribal girl:







for ocean;


----------



## ocean

^Thanks 

So this is weird but yesterday I was looking through random KStew fansites and came across this series of pictures that look like MAYBE they were taken inside the house Breaking Dawn was being filmed in??? Kristen was crouched down and Robert Pattinson was standing over her in one shot and walking up to her in another and then there were a few by herself- But they looked sorta candid- Like they had been caught?!?! I don't know- Now they have disappeared from the interwebs?!?!?! I can't find them ANYWHERE! Wtf?


oh yeah and here we go:


----------



## Kenickie

babystew






ocean, you mean photos like this?






another (lol)






adorable taysten


----------



## Kenickie

MOAR CAPTIONS
















or liek pseudo sex


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## Kenickie

lostNfound said:


>



one of my favourite pictures ever


----------



## lostNfound

Yeh I don't mind that one at all :D


----------



## ocean

I love the bitchface pic on the previous pg


----------



## Kenickie

omg like wtf

http://www.digitalspy.com/showbiz/news/a287754/pattinson-statham-involved-in-bar-fight.html

PR event helllo

and how is she in a bar she's 20


----------



## ocean

^It was a lie. 
GossipCop said so.


----------



## lostNfound

^^ LOL, Stathamn woulda ripped him to bits.


----------



## malakaix

I dunno what it is about her, but i like her.. i love girls with a strong jaw line.


----------



## tribal girl

I like the one of her in the grass.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

lostNfound said:


> ^^ LOL, Stathamn woulda ripped him to bits.




Edit: Oh n/m.


----------



## lostNfound

Lol, did you forget who Statham was and then google him?










*VS*​


----------



## tribal girl

^What happened to his hands?


----------



## ocean

That's not Robert Pattinson !  :D
Just his head!!!
That one dude is massive and sure, he'd kick Robert Pattinson's ass but seriously, it ain't him.
And yes, I googled whats his face.


----------



## Kenickie

yar that rpatz is a shop! a clever one, but a shop

bitch faces






some robsten






i don't give a crapsten


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

no one on the corner has swagger like us


----------



## lostNfound

^^^   

Do it again, do it again. :D


----------



## ocean

I love that lnf is a kstew fan


----------



## calmAnimal

i love how i can check this thread a couple times a day to get my kstew fix :D


----------



## Kenickie

oh look nikkistew and the other hot one






kristen stewart in a porsche commercial ala like 1999?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ob28orbhf0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## calmAnimal

lol at the 23ish second mark of that commercial.  i've seen her give that same look.


----------



## ocean

Bwahahahahaha that commercial! 

For Keni:





For all:






Oh and I love the bitchfaces up top


----------



## Kenickie

LOL


----------



## ocean




----------



## lostNfound

Kenickie said:


>




I really like this one for some reason 

The white background sets it off as well I think.


----------



## Kenickie

lostNfound said:


> I really like this one for some reason.



it was my wallpaper before my computer was stolen


----------



## calmAnimal

mmm i like the one of her w/o pants  haha

my background is the b+w one of her giving the finger w/ the joan jett haircut

cuz im badass just like she is


----------



## ocean




----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

some robsten


----------



## ocean

^ I like the Robsten  hehe

And love her gunmetal nail polish in the one of her driving above- I like that pic for some reason...


----------



## Kenickie

this set picture is hilariously awkward?











can i pretend she's happy to see me? 








			
				 Rebecca Housel said:
			
		

> The newspaper headline screams: “Eighteen-Year-Old Slain by Husband after Giving Birth.” As you continue reading, you learn that the young woman was brainwashed by a strange blood-drinking cult who call themselves a “family,” though none of the members were actually related. The young woman’s husband was much older than she and had a history of violence. In fact, you learn that her husband used to stalk her prior to her marriage, watching her secretly from the woods near her home and climbing into an unsecured window at night to watch her sleep without her knowledge. Once the young woman, then seventeen, was initiated into a relationship with the man and his “family,” she was encouraged to marry right after her high school graduation. The young woman reportedly had bruises all over her body after returning from her honeymoon, where she also reportedly became pregnant. Her husband was not happy about the pregnancy and wanted her to have an abortion. She refused, eventually leading to him ripping the child from her womb, then, draining her of her blood until she finally stopped breathing. Sounds torturous and sick, doesn’t it? But in fact, this is the basis of a tween-teen literary phenomenon called the Twilight saga…










KRISTEN WHY U NO DANCE-WALK WIT ME?!


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


>




And you can pretend she is waiting for you in that bed..........
Imagine she says "MMKeni, Com 'ere" 


That article is pretty hilarious!


----------



## tribal girl

Huh, when I first looked into this thread that GIF wasn't doin' the come hither thing. It was obviously stuck, and it was like she was on vibrate. T'was awesome. :D


----------



## Kenickie

its so awesome that this thread is never more than like 5 threads down...


----------



## Kenickie

obviously my fav kstew movie


----------



## ocean

^Really? I think my favorite was Cake Eaters. Only b/c I think she did her best acting in it- 
She did an amazing job portraying Joan Jett too- In fact, I saw a few Joan Jett photos on Tumblr and thought it was Kristen until I made them larger- She had her posture and stance down perfectly.

And yes, The Kstew Love keeps this thread alive  hehe


----------



## tribal girl

Huh, just found this awesome tumblr. 

http://gaystewarmy.tumblr.com/

edit: oops, lookin' at some of those pics I think someone else got there before me.


----------



## tribal girl

Heheheee!.


----------



## ocean

^Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Kenickie

yah I get all my kstew there


----------



## lostNfound

tribal girl said:


> Huh, just found this awesome tumblr.
> 
> http://gaystewarmy.tumblr.com/
> 
> edit: oops, lookin' at some of those pics I think someone else got there before me.






I like dis, 






ad dis......






and dis.......


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## ocean

^What? Is that _real_ Kstew butt?!?!?!

Edit:


----------



## Kenickie

^ look guise it's axl


----------



## lostNfound

ocean said:


> ^What? Is that _real_ Kstew butt?!?!?!



i dono


----------



## Kenickie

that's real kstew butt


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Her beauty is on par with her acting ability, that's for sure.


----------



## Kenickie

haters gonnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaate


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> ^ look guise it's axl



Just saw Axl. It's true.
He needs to hook us up- introduce us.........


----------



## tribal girl

Hotness.


----------



## ocean

^Keni will drool


----------



## tribal girl

I came pretty close to it myself.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Kenickie

oh you ladies know me so well


----------



## Kenickie

although that scene at normal speed wit the iggy pop playing is fucking hot fap fap erotic.


----------



## ocean

It was hot.


----------



## tribal girl

I still haven't seen it. 

And I only just reminded myself that I was supposed to pop into Blockbuster after I finished work...but I forgot. 






LOL.


----------



## Kenickie

tribal girl said:


>



these photos (minor threat shirt comic con) are FAR AND AWAY MY FAVOURITES






(non comic con but still awesome)
















taysten











for ocean 











and just for the LOLz


----------



## Finder

I'm not sure what's more pathetic: the fact this thread has hundreds of posts or the fact there are that many photos of this chick and some are taking the time to post hundreds of them in this thread.


----------



## tribal girl

^Hey, pathetic is my middle name. :D



Kenickie said:


> these photos (minor threat shirt comic con) are FAR AND AWAY MY FAVOURITES



Mine too. And the ones of her in that red striped jacket.


----------



## Kenickie

hey FINDER


----------



## ocean

I too like the Red jacket pics...... And the pic of her w/ Joan Jett is very nice.....

 The Robsten  Thanks Keni.......

And the funny....was funny.:D


----------



## psood0nym

This thread is disturbing. I wish it really was the Barbie Dress Up doll so many seem to be digitally using it as so I could steal it and put it in the microwave.


----------



## ocean

^Huh?!?! 
IF you don't like this thread- Don't post in it. Problem solved.

For Keni:
GayStew







For Tg:
Don'tgiveafuckStew-


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

She looks like a junkie.


Which is pretty hawt to me, so no offense intended.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^Love all three.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^Damn. How intimidating!!! 
That would feel so weird.




Edit:


----------



## Kenickie

Interview with Scout Taylor Compton said:
			
		

> Kristen, with the road trip girls and Rob Zombie - May 23, 2010
> 
> Q: So if I were to ask you about the best day of your life, what’s the first thing that comes to mind?
> A: The best day of my life?
> 
> Q: Yeah, I know it’s a tough one.
> A: Yeah, oh man. Well probably the best four days of my life were when I took a road trip with Kristen Stewart (The Runaways, Twilight), and we took a road trip to Ohio from LA to see Rob (Zombie) perform. It was just such an overall amazing experience for me.



why did you all drive to fucking Ohio? from LA? thats a long effin' trip. (Scout is the drummer from The Runaways)


----------



## calmAnimal

i think is my most fav thread of BL...%)

and gawd she's smoking hot in that leather jacket pic you posted ocean.


----------



## ocean

^Agreed


----------



## Kenickie

random zoom from FLAUNT shoot






might be my favourite kstew movie (besides The Runaways )


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^Yeah, that movie was good :D 

The "Random Zoom" was actually supposed to be released by Bill Condon, and was according to a number of sites, authentic....and a teaser for Breaking Dawn.

Oh remember how a while back I said I saw a bunch of photos that looked like behind the scenes photos and then they suddenly just disappeared??- Well after A LOT of looking I found one again.......I want to see the others!


----------



## Kenickie

what? BULLSHIT. why would mormons show toe curling sex scenes? i totally would rather believe it's something from this picture:






and wtf is she doing? ocean sometimes you find the most off the wall pictures


----------



## ocean

^What do you mean I find off the wall pictures?!? haha :D I don't know how to take that......?


Oh and I found the video where that picture I posted was from- It was very creepy so I didn't link it here. I mean, some guy snuck into the shoot as a crew (I think) and took this video that was a bit intrusive- Showing behind the scenes and all...........

I found the feather photo HERE.
They say it's from Bill Condon's Twitter page. 
I had seen it on a number of sites yesterday 
Maybe it is a fake- but the blanket is different and she is holding feathers where in the Flaunt shoot, she is laying on some fake fur blanket with no feathers..........??
Who knows.


----------



## Kenickie

I just mean it's crazy how many different images can be found if you look, and I've never seen any of the ones you post before  

 sucks about creepy video, to live like that! I'd go mad!   I'm glad you didn't link it.


----------



## ocean

This is a painting of Kristen by her mother-


----------



## Kenickie

^


----------



## calmAnimal

p funks? what a wack cig....

but damn every time i check out this thread and see her wit a bogge i gotta have one lol


----------



## Kenickie

she seems to be a camel smoker () most of the time, thats only the second or third picture i've found of her with parliments. usually she seems to be smoking camel lights or turkish silvers

eta: as seen here (there is a whole website devouted to what brands celebrities smoke?! jesus christ)


----------



## Kenickie

kris kat


----------



## ocean

^Like this one.


----------



## ocean




----------



## calmAnimal

kenickie said:
			
		

> eta: as seen here (there is a whole website devouted to what brands celebrities smoke?! jesus christ)



lol that is pretty rediculous.  

and thanks for the kstew fix :D


----------



## ocean

Um, Tribal Girl and LnF abandoned us?!?!


Keni, I need you here in late February.........


----------



## Kenickie

nah ocean, i'm sure they are just dealing with their mod stuffs -- especially lnF. they be back soon enough 

for you, my oceanic princess


----------



## ocean

^


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## DexterMeth

I thuroughly enjoyed looking at most of that.


----------



## calmAnimal

4th pic up from the bottom.  

she looks completely stoned lol


----------



## ocean

I love the picture of her and her brother in the bug.
Her brother is cute.


----------



## tribal girl

ocean said:


> Um, Tribal Girl and LnF abandoned us?!?!



Here miss!. :D



Kenickie said:


>



I  that series of photos.


----------



## DexterMeth

I bet she does heroin. Seriously.


----------



## tribal girl

My vote goes with Oxy.


----------



## ocean

^Possibly..........and benzos I am sure.


----------



## calmAnimal

haha when i said that you guys shut me down  lol  what changed your minds?


----------



## ocean

I don't want her to be a drug addict
But I think she probably takes benzos for anxiety.


----------



## Kenickie

as for kstew taking benzos for anxiety, i believe it, along with some sleeping aid. i wanna say i even read something about her taking xanax before redcarpets because they freak her out (shit, i'd freak out too) -- that is very different than blowing lines imho. taking xanax so you can do your job or ambien so you can sleep isn't a drug addiction, and she sure as fuck has every reason to need em. but i'm still not gonna believe she's a 'partier'. seems way too busy for that. (perhaps another reason she'd need xanax )


----------



## lostNfound

I saw the runaways yesterday, I was disappointed in the movie and at her performance.

I'll pretend I never saw it though.


----------



## Kenickie

noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## DexterMeth

She's from Hollywood, she does heroin over oxys, but only the best.

She sort of reminds me of Kurt Cobain, and that has nothing to do with how I think she does opiates. Again, she's from Hollywood, so you wouldn't even notice pin point pupils.  That can easily be counteracted anyways with cocaine.


----------



## Kenickie

DexterMeth said:


> She's from Hollywood, she does heroin over oxys, but only the best.
> 
> She sort of reminds me of Kurt Cobain, and that has nothing to do with how I think she does opiates. Again, she's from Hollywood, so you wouldn't even notice pin point pupils.  That can easily be counteracted anyways with cocaine.


----------



## Kenickie

a kstew movie i haven't seen 

you know, the OTHER not WTTR one that takes place in Louisiana


----------



## DexterMeth

There is no god, only Kristen Stewart being awesome.


----------



## ocean

I can't wait for TYH to come out on DVD- Feb, right?? I wanna see it NOW ....... :D

I also REALLLLLLLY wanna see WTTR! When does that come out on DVD?


----------



## lostNfound

Kenickie said:


> a kstew movie i haven't seen
> 
> you know, the OTHER not WTTR one that takes place in Louisiana




I'm imagining what her fingers are doing in this pic


----------



## ocean

I met a girl yesterday who has similar delicate features to KStew and I thought she was so gorgeous. 
Before my Kristen Stewart Obsession I always thought the more exotic, voluptuous women were where it was at but now I'm finding tiny delicate features really attractive.


----------



## lostNfound

I'm just a big an Emma Watson fan as I am Kristen Stewart


----------



## ocean

^I think Keni is an Emma Watson fan too............


----------



## udoldhead

She's a beautiful young woman.  Can she act?


----------



## Kenickie

ocean said:


> ^I think Keni is an Emma Watson fan too............



holla freakin atcha


----------



## tribal girl

Naw, Ellen Page is where it's at.


----------



## Kenickie

i think it's just slightly different tastes. ellen page is very tribal girl-y (as i think pam from true blood is tribal girl-y)

some emma watson is just Kenickie-y
















MY NAME IS KENICKIE AND I'M HERE FOR YOUR DAUGHTERS







young aries actresses ftmfw


----------



## ocean

What's oceany??





I'm feeling left out 

I guess I'll just have KStew..............


----------



## Kenickie

ocean said:


> What's oceany??



 how can you forgive me? i was high 


here's my oceany 


























and of course


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> how can you forgive me? i was high
> 
> 
> here's my oceany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course



I like the romantic photos of  Emma Watson.......but holy jebus that photo of Kstew bored at a fashion show makes me drool.............
she be hot.


----------



## DexterMeth

What I would give to have been in that same room with all of them.  Wow.


----------



## tribal girl

Kenickie said:


> ellen page is very tribal girl-y (as i think pam from true blood is tribal girl-y)



Dunno about Pam yet. Don't forget, we've only just finished season 2 here (and she makes her entrance towards then end of that season). On the other hand, I'm quite fond of Jessica. But I'm not sure if my attraction is for her character, her looks, or both. She's just fuckin' hilarious. And that's a sure fire way to win my heart. 

Ellen Page is just cute to look at, and seems really awesome and down to earth. Plus she liked the same kinda music as me (i.e Sleater-Kinney, Patti Smith etc). I wouldn't say I always find her sexy though. Sometimes, but most of the time I think she's just really pretty and teeny. I just wanna pick her up and put her in my pocket. 










Pupils.


----------



## calmAnimal

gawd i love the color of her eyes.  even if they are mostly black in that pic haha.


----------



## tribal girl

Green eyes + black hair = friggin' awesome.


----------



## ocean

TG- Pam is the shit. I wanna BE Pam :D


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

higher res of that one ocean likes


----------



## ocean

I love her.



edit: I'm about to be a full on psycho and start a Kstew tumblr.


----------



## calmAnimal

do ittt!!!!^ haha

i  read that she's thinking of getting implants.  this completely shocked me as she seems to be against all that glitz and superficial bs that runs rampant through hollywood.  but you never know.

of course this was in one of those gossip mags so i could be all false.


----------



## DexterMeth

If she gets implants I will disown her immediately


----------



## Kenickie

on the road cast

more mary lou stew
















swagger


----------



## lostNfound

not quite kstew, but hey...


----------



## ocean

I love these


----------



## ocean

More!!


(kinda big)


*NSFW*: 
















*NSFW*:


----------



## Kenickie

i love those vogue italia ones.






a favourite:







bluelight special






not sure what's happening but joke stew






cake eating stew






stew with the closet keeper Ruth






dog stew






still bored at fashion show stew 











more cake eating






uh, streetart stew


----------



## Kenickie

moar dog stew






kstew only has one facial expression






kstew never smiles 






tee shirt stew






moar adorable






crazy edit











TUMBLR


----------



## ocean

^Rawr! Too many Hawt Stews for me to take at one time!!!!!!!!!11 

I love DogStew. And Street Art Stew! And face making stew and bored of fashions stew! And favorite Stew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

When I am done drooling I will go to trumblr and find more Stews for us.


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

ocean said:


> ^Rawr! Too many Hawt Stews for me to take at one time!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> I love DogStew. And Street Art Stew! And face making stew and bored of fashions stew! And favorite Stew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When I am done drooling I will go to trumblr and find more Stews for us.



I KNOW SO MANY STEWZ. i felt bad, like i had been ignoring the stew, so i went all out :D


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

ocean would like this, seeing as she LOVE HOUSES and such 

The house on Isle Esme


----------



## ocean

^Ragh!!! That house is awesome! 
Thanks for postin' it!


----------



## Kenickie

closet keeping ruth EVERYWHERE. i haven't seen in the land of women yet either, has anyone else?


----------



## ocean

I have!! It was good. I actually liked it!
The reason I sound surprised is I don't care for Meg Ryan 
But it was good...........KStew was good


----------



## foolsgold

liked her then dnt do again to the point of an unrequited love lol


----------



## Kenickie

moar bored of fashions stew for ocean


----------



## ocean

^ooooh some good ones I haven't seen yet!! 
That second one is *nice*!!!

BoredFashionStew is so hot. Her pale skin and dark hair and those eyes- Love it. Danke!

That LezzieLatexStew from the Runaways above is hilarious 

The SullenHighSchoolJacketStew is cute, I always like her rings.

Who are her friends in the hoodiestew photo?


----------



## Kenickie

Nikki Reed on the left, and whoever plays Esme in the movies on the right


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

I really like those pics of her with her friend...........
Okay- I'm gonna be out today so I figured I'd start the morning off with some Kstew:




For Keni:





Have we seen this one yet?

*NSFW*: 










YoungStew (Which means don't lust to hard 'cause she was a minor here )


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Kenickie

Omg dat ass!


----------



## ashxcore

I loved K Stew as the young Joan Jett. I always hated her because she played a miserable, one-dimensional character, but now I might have a new celeb crush. I hope she IS a lesbian. :D


----------



## Kenickie

terry richardson makes everyone do this


----------



## calmAnimal

she played a 





> miserable, one-dimensional character,


 in one movie.  watch some of her other movies.

she might not be your typical bubbly bright hollywood actress but she has her a certain style and def owns it.


----------



## tribal girl

Lil' Kristen.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## lostNfound

ocean said:


> For Keni:



Win


----------



## Kenickie

yeah those two girls be my jam


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean




----------



## PepperSocks

ocean said:


> YoungStew (Which means don't lust to hard 'cause she was a minor here )



Cute 

And seriously some of these girls; Dakota Fanning has got to turn 18 ASAP so I can stop feeling so dirty when I look at pictures of her.


----------



## ocean

^KStew is now 20. She is of age ...............thank jebus.... :D 
I can lust over her with no guilt.

My mother almost broke my heart today saying KStew was "plain jane".  I felt like I was stabbed.


----------



## Kenickie

dakota fanning make you feel bad?

check out her _little_ sister Elle;
















guess how old SHE is

answer:


*NSFW*: 



12


----------



## ocean

I saw her the other day and thought she was super super cute and now i know she isn't even a teenager!!!!!!!!!!!!!
omg.


----------



## Kenickie

is it not pedo cuz we're chicks?


----------



## ocean

^I'm hoping we're safe


----------



## Kenickie

random emma photo


----------



## ocean




----------



## tribal girl

Kenickie said:


> guess how old SHE is
> 
> answer:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 12



Holy crap, that's quite shocking. 

Kids aren't allowed to be kids any more.


----------



## Max Power

you all think THAT'S something, holy, check out the youngest Fanning sister:






You don't even wanna know how old she is.


----------



## Kenickie

impossible mother manning is now menopausal

so max lies


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## tribal girl

Kenickie said:


>



I want to grope it.


----------



## PepperSocks

^ In between and upwards for me


----------



## ocean

“I went parasailing, and that scared me a lot, because the driver of the boat decided to mess with me and my friend Nikki. And she, I’m not kidding, peed on me.”
— 	Kristen Stewart


----------



## calmAnimal

peppersock said:
			
		

> ^ In between and upwards for me



i agree


----------



## lostNfound

ocean said:


> Kristen Stewart



I like this one 

The disheveled and far away plainness of her look intrigues me more.


----------



## Kenickie

MOAR GAYSTEWZ
















NOWANT


----------



## ocean

^heheheh oh she wants it Keni, she reallllly wants it 

I love all the DakotaStew pix-


----------



## Kenickie

a new favourite :


----------



## ocean

I like all the pics of when the mullet was growing out.........
Where she had the side bang.
That was hot.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

That foto is pretty 
Edit:


----------



## ocean

Not KSTEW but For Keni:


----------



## Kenickie

thx ocean































itaysten


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

Taysten/Taystew _IS_ pretty cute 



















Merry Krismas all!!!!!


----------



## ocean




----------



## calmAnimal

all i want for xmas is kstew


----------



## Kenickie

around and around all day


----------



## the outsider

She's fucking beautiful and amazing. Almost makes Twilight worth watching (almost)


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^I love that last one.

All of them of course.but the last one is pretty wonderful.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

Scout was Lita Ford in Runaways

lol


----------



## ocean

Whoa. That face she makes in the scout thing is so sexy! :D
Thanks Keni!! I needed a Stewfix!!


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

Thank goodness for kenickie !!!!
I haven't been able to post recently or do my usual kristen stalking  so i was so happy to come and see these today!!


----------



## Kenickie

all these photos of her in airports, i get restless and miss being in airports busstops trainstations all across the country. i don't know, it's a weird feeling. it's called 'the drift', i guess, when you just are so lost in moving. she looks totally lost in the drift.


----------



## calmAnimal

whos that guy in the pic above taylor?  i know ive seen him some where


----------



## tribal girl

Did we post this before?. Not sure, there's been so many. But her _eyes_.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Kenickie

how does she do this?






i want


----------



## tribal girl

Kenickie said:


> how does she do this?



Lightly twist, and knot. T'is a bit of an 80s thing. I remember a lot of kids doin' it back then.


----------



## Kenickie

my knots always end up too big!


----------



## tribal girl

D'aw. You'll get if if you keep practising, I'm sure.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

All the pics on this page are nice........

'the drift' ......vie never heard of this but i call it the itch  
I usually get it about six months into being somewhere . What is shocking to me is I've fallen so in love with the state I'm in i just move towns often hahaha or houses. Bt i have the itch to go somewhere SOSOSOS bad  recently.....well the last ur and a half really. 

Stew should be i the peoples choice awards tonight .........I'm gonna make my mom watch and try to get her to see the hotness in stew. She thinks she is too plain. My mom likes exotic looking women.........bleh.


----------



## Kenickie

kstew emma watson mashup


----------



## Kenickie

PCA


----------



## Kenickie

taysten ftw!!!!!!111!!1!!1!


----------



## lostNfound

^ you mean, pins ftw


----------



## tribal girl

_"Lick my legs, I'm on fire. Lick my legs, of desire!"_


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Swerlz




----------



## Kenickie

lemme think...TAYLOR!











playastew






wet stew











blonde stew


----------



## Kenickie

gif dump because this thread needs it






























"who is best kisser? vampire guy or Gordy?"
Kstew: "Gordy!!"
totally cute.






don't know what she's saying but it sounds awesome


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## tribal girl

Look at me, I'm being non-selfish. A Robsten for ocean. 






I quite like this photo actually. :D

In any case, I'm tempted to start a Zooey Dechanel appreciation thread. It's not like I follow her career or anything, but she just seems really adorable and cute. 

And with that I'm gonna violate this thread. :D


----------



## Kenickie

what violation? all i can see is kstew butt winking at me


----------



## lostNfound

I liked Zooey in the few Weeds eps she was in. Crazy Bisch 

She was also good in the Wizard of OZ remake, one of her standout performances.


----------



## Kenickie

kstew is appalled at this violation of her thread


----------



## tribal girl

^Hehe. :D








lostNfound said:


> I liked Zooey in the few Weeds eps she was in. Crazy Bisch



Never seen it, but I can imagine. :D








lostNfound said:


> She was also good in the Wizard of OZ remake, one of her standout performances.



Never saw that either.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## amber_dawn

ocean said:


>





she looks a lot like a younger summer glau here. 


i  kristen! i'm so glad there's an appreciation thread for her on bluelight, hehe. she's so sexy~~ there's just something about her. she beautiful, of course, but she looks so *real* too. and i lovelovelove her in the runaways, of course! mmm!


----------



## Kenickie

bitch face


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

bitch please
















fuck yeah pot smoking

also, some random GAYSTEW RUMORIES






Nikki Reed is red square on left


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I have those winky underwear. Hehe. 

She's so beautiful, and I love how this thread is always at the top. :D Thanks for the cool pics!


----------



## Kenickie

I finally watched Welcome to The Rileys, it was awesome, spotty skanky stew


----------



## calmAnimal

i know i appreciate kstew cuz ill watch a whole twilight movie jsut to see her hahaha


----------



## hazeforhorses

shes cute.

but i bet if you saw her in your town you'd shrug her off as any other chick on the street.

NEXT.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## calmAnimal

welcome to the rileys is available on netflix feb. 1.


----------



## Kenickie

calmAnimal said:


> welcome to the rileys is available on netflix feb. 1.



on your favourite torrent site now


----------



## ocean




----------



## tribal girl

^I like that first one.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^What is that first one from??
She looks gorgeous with blond hair.......she looks gorgeous with any colored hair.


----------



## calmAnimal

it looks like the girl from clueless...


----------



## Kenickie

ocean said:


> ^What is that first one from??
> She looks gorgeous with blond hair.......she looks gorgeous with any colored hair.



no idea, was hoping one of my fellow kstew lovers would recognize the movie.


----------



## ocean

calmAnimal said:


> it looks like the girl from clueless...



Hey!!!! I Think you might be right!!!!!????


----------



## Kenickie

ocean said:


> Hey!!!! I Think you might be right!!!!!????



it is _not_ Alicia Silverstone. There are a couple other photos like that, and it's def blonde stew. let me go hunt tumblr again for them.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^Oh no. Thats totally Kristen.
Huh.....what movie?

HAve you guys seen the new Vogue shoot?
I could go hunt down the photos if not.


----------



## Kenickie

i haven't seen it, i think i might have to buy the magazine :D


----------



## ocean

HEre are a couple of the copies I could find- 
I wanna go buy it too 






Look at this one!! lOVE IT:





there are a few other photos too.
I will try to track down better versions later.


----------



## ocean

The movie Keni, is called Cutlass.
Here are some shots from it.


----------



## calmAnimal

cutlass is not on netflix. fail.


----------



## Kenickie

i gotta go get cigarettes so maybe I WILL GET VOGUE MAGAZINE. 

and will have to start downloading new film


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

Did you get the new Vogue??!?!

I like the two pics from it you posted. 
Well, I like all of the pictures but whatever :D


----------



## ocean

I found Cutlass (a Short film, it says) on hulu- HAven't watched it yet but figured I post the link here for yas Watch here.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Kenickie

nikkistew 

no i just found them on tumblr





























checkin out those runway models for sure


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Kenickie

huge pics


*NSFW*:


----------



## Kenickie

Kathleen Hanna (such a badass, fierce musician), lead singer of Bikini Kill and Le Tigre, who is friends with Joan Jett blogged about Kristen's performance in the movie, and lets just say she was blown away Considering the source, its some pretty big praise



> This movie reminded me of HBO’s Grey Gardens because it could’ve really sucked and it didn’t. It is actually fucking great. The best time I’ve had at the movies in forever and just in general satisfying with a capitol “S”. Kristen Stewart seriously deserves an academy award for her performance as Joan Jett. Not to brag, but I know Joan and was really worried she would be portrayed as a boring tomboy in the sick new tradition of “girls kick ass” flicks, but she wasn’t. Stewart portrayed her as a sexy, complicated punk who, quite simply was born to be onstage. Everyone at the after party was blown away by how well Stewart did. There is this certain hyper active kid meets cat that swallowed the canary face that Joan makes when she is really happy that Stewart nailed perfectly. If you haven’t seen this yet run don’t walk to your nearest movie theatre.



Source: http://kathleenhanna.wordpress.com/2010/03/25/the-runaways-movie-is-fucking-awesome/


----------



## Kenickie

"she's really buff, like, READY?"






"oh my god his shirts off, i love that"


----------



## tribal girl

Kenickie said:


> Kathleen Hanna (such a badass, fierce musician), lead singer of Bikini Kill and Le Tigre, who is friends with Joan Jett blogged about Kristen's performance in the movie, and lets just say she was blown away Considering the source, its some pretty big praise
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://kathleenhanna.wordpress.com/2010/03/25/the-runaways-movie-is-fucking-awesome/



Aw, that's so cool. :D


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

two of my favourite lezzies


















must see this film


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

ocean said:


>



whoa! she looks totally different!


----------



## lostNfound

Kenickie said:


> *two of my favourite lezzies ??????
> *
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must see this film



What, are you still guessing or has this been confirmed?


----------



## ocean

Keni-I thought the same thing!! She looks like she has blue eyes
Some behind the scenes shots:


----------



## lostNfound

http://www.afterellen.com/people/2010/10/kristen-stewart-knows-women-would-go-gay-for-her


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

man.............she's too hot for me to handle.
It should not be allowed.


----------



## calmAnimal

^word haha  

im trying to figure out my favorite movie of hers.  i think its adventure land.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

ZOmg thanks for the link to CUtlass... a film with kstew, dakota fanning AND sarah roemer? I heart all of those girls sooo much.


----------



## ocean

^yeah  It was cute.........

Dakota was way cute in it.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

We watched it; cute but far too short. I require more Kristen.


----------



## ocean

^Me too.
Let me hunt down some photos.


edit:









We've all seen this one but she is just so cute!






A nice little crop up of the Vogue photos:

















I think we may have posted this one in the last few days but its hot.......








okay. i will stop now.


----------



## tribal girl

ocean said:


>



I like this one.


----------



## Kenickie

I BELIEVE IN NIKKI STEW



> Kristen Stewart’s Vogue photo shoot is raising some eyebrows over what appears to be heavy photoshopping of her face. In other photos, the Twilight hottie appears to have bad skin. What gives?
> 
> It’s hard to rejoice when said pictures barely resemble the 20-year-old actress,” The New York Daily News reported.
> 
> The photos in question have been published on the fashion bible’s Web site as an extra feature. Kristen is featured in both black and white and color photos, as well as a video that goes behind the scenes.
> 
> In the “Exclusive Vogue Outtake,” Stewart’s chin, eyes and nose have distinctly different shapes than usual, according to the News.
> 
> Kristen reportedly has a softer and rounder jaw line, wider eyes and a perky nose compared with other photos of the Twilight star.
> 
> As one fashion blog pointed out, the Photoshopping seems to have made her a Kim Raver look-alike.
> 
> “Whlie Stewart looks beautiful on the glossy cover, its the Mario Testino photo shoot outtakes that are totally weirding us out,” according to the site, Stylelite.
> 
> Heavy airbrushing appears to be an all-too-common problem in the magazine industry and a number of celebrities have had their images or even body shape altered to improve their looks.
> 
> Critics charge that the photos create an unrealistic body image that makes normal women feel inferior.
> 
> But in Stewart’s case, the alleged photoshopping is not flattering.



believe?






i certainly do


----------



## Kenickie

for oceanic princess with the orcas out her window


----------



## Kenickie

wow, she's a real lady now, huh?


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> wow, she's a real lady now, huh?



I wish she'd do that to me. hahaha


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean




----------



## tribal girl

^I like.


----------



## Kenickie

for ocean


----------



## ocean

^I like it   Thank you.


----------



## Bill

ocean said:


>



Quoted for massive amounts of win.
This pic is definitely my favorite of her.


----------



## ocean

^Yeah.................... :D


----------



## Kenickie

for ocean


----------



## ocean

^Yes!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## Kenickie

i liked this movie too:


----------



## ocean

What was that movie?!?!


----------



## Kenickie

what just happened

she plays robert de niro's daughter


----------



## ocean

I never saw that!?!?!
 I gotta look for that.


----------



## Bill

I lurve her in tight jeans and chucks


----------



## Kenickie

i think Bill appreciates the kstew!


----------



## Bill

Indeed

High Resolution Kristen Stewart Thread


----------



## ocean




----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Kenickie said:


>



So that twilight guy is her bf now? I don't really follow celeb gossip and what not...


----------



## Kenickie

she's not officially dating anyone. there are nonstens (kristen isn't dating anyone), robstens (kristen is dating robert pattison), taystens (people who believe she's dating taylor lautner) nikkistews, gaystews, dakotastews and even scoutstews -- people who think kristen is a lesbian and is involved with a woman.

photo proof of all rumors:






robsten










taysten

nikkistew






dakotastew






scout stew


----------



## Bill




----------



## Kenickie

i love bill's appreciation


----------



## Bill

:] Maybe I should nsfw it, that pic is huge
Plus she just totally seems like my kinda girl. 

I've never seen her act in anything besides Into The Wild.
But she seems like she would be a very laid back kewl chick IRL even know shes like uber famous.


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## Ravr

/ thread!


----------



## Kenickie

someone thinks they're clever.


----------



## Kenickie

GAYSTEW


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I don't think she looks like she's dating or being romantic with anyone in any of those pics aside from the one where she is holding hands walking with the twilight vamp guy. That looks more than friendly to me. They'd make a cute couple, even though I don't find that guy even slightly attractive. Blech. The werewolf boy is a thousand times hotter looking. 

We watched The Runaways last night. Loved it!


----------



## Kenickie

orly?

here's a taysten from the same day












some nikkistew


























if i had to bet money on it i'd say nikkistew ftw, especially since summit entertainment won't let her say anything about anything until filming is over... but now i feel like a broken record since we had the gaystew vs nonsten vs taystew discussion a couple pages back...you know we're in trouble when i type in 'taysten' to google and of the first 10 image finds, 4 are from this bluelight thread! :D


----------



## Kenickie

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UU8ODHMT

download link for HR vogue images -- all of them. they are huge. 

Total # of Sceencaps: 2330
Size: 1280X720


----------



## Kenickie

rpatz icon for oceania


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Ah ok, so she's just a friendly sort of hand holder. I see.  

I love that scene there when she's writing "I love rock and roll" bouncing on the bed in her undies. SO cute.  



> if i had to bet money on it i'd say nikkistew ftw, especially since summit entertainment won't let her say anything about anything until filming is over... but now i feel like a broken record since we had the gaystew vs nonsten vs taystew discussion a couple pages back...you know we're in trouble when i type in 'taysten' to google and of the first 10 image finds, 4 are from this bluelight thread!



LOL... you've k-stewed the intwerwebz!


----------



## Kenickie

KSTEW to be Snow White??






is this kstew?


----------



## Kenickie

this picture is like 8 times the awesome.... i'm glad she likes Louisiana (note her defend NOLA shirt), but this one is super awesome... Angola, a gated community, lol, Angola is the prison in Louisiana! i loled.


----------



## Kenickie

WHERE ARE MY OTHER KSTEW LOVERS?!  forever alone


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> rpatz icon for oceania



yay! love the rpatz thing  haha


----------



## ocean




----------



## calmAnimal

i've said this before, best thread on BL.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## lostNfound

Kenickie said:


>



Surely theres a photo in this set where they all have wet shirts


----------



## Kenickie

i wish! :D









































^^ twilight premire in france..she looks so young!


----------



## ocean

^Good job on those! Ihadn't seen most of them before!!


----------



## Kenickie

ocean said:


> ^Good job on those! Ihadn't seen most of them before!!



i  this photo


----------



## TheDeceased

I really don't understand celebrity.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

OMG, I want  KStew to be  Snow White! :D


----------



## Kenickie

it could be totally awesome


----------



## Kenickie

If you could play any part in a movie?
Kristen: I would love to play, in East of Eden, I would love to play… Kate. She’s not even who you would think I’d want to play in it. Abra, is who you’d think I’d want to play in it. But she’s this mother—she’s very young in the beginning—but she’s a nutcase and very malicious. The book deals with the fundamentals of good and evil, like what it is to be a good person or a bad person and she is just bad (laughs) , like she literally just hurts people. Not that I would want to do that, but she’s crazy. She’s a really complicated character and I would love to play her.


----------



## Kenickie

bbstew


























???


----------



## Kenickie

lol


----------



## ocean

^ Thanks for the Robsten, baby


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

joan jett doesn't give a shit about red carpet attire






jett stew is awesome






"i know who i am. very strong sense of self."


----------



## ocean

OTR:


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Whoa, cool!


----------



## Kenickie

ocean...i cruised your tumblr and clicked on a couple kstew tumblrs you follow...

even though it's a robsten tumblr (and robstenisfearless??), it had really good photos on there, and this :






anyone know where it's from?


----------



## Kenickie

for oceanic princess:








> When I got into bed with Kristen, I said, ‘I’ve only known you for an hour and we are in bed.’ I think I must have gone way over the top with it as well, because I remember looking up afterwards and director Catherine Hardwicke had a look on her face as if to say, ‘What are you doing? You look like you’re having a seizure.’ I felt something with Kristen during that scene, which very rarely happens between two actors. I went out of the room really wanting the part and I sent an email to Catherine about it. I then read all the books in a weekend.













still have not seen this movie


----------



## calmAnimal

oh i remembered who he is!!

he's tom the builders son, Jack.  from pillars of the earth. the miniseries.


----------



## Kenickie

The Runaways is on Instant Watch on Netflix now!


----------



## Droppersneck

I really wish her career would take a dive so we could see her in playboy! Kinikie you know what Im talkin bout!


----------



## ocean

Keni- what is weird is that I have two accts. One is for my obsession with KStew and I followed some people on that acct but it shows under my regular one.........but yeah, they have some cute stuff 

Thanks cause you know I love my Robsten hahaha 
Oh and I really want to see The Yellow Handkerchief.......


----------



## Kenickie

YOU HAVE A JUST KSTEW TUMBLR WHY DONT I KNOW ?? 

i want to see yellow handkerchief tooooo


----------



## ocean

^ :D hehehe I will link it here- I've been neglecting it lately but might work on it again tonight.















My dirty little secret


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

And a repost cause it's just so hot:





For Keni:


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Kenickie said:


> still have not seen this movie



What movie is it?

Oops nevermind. I see.


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> YOU HAVE A JUST KSTEW TUMBLR WHY DONT I KNOW ??
> 
> i want to see yellow handkerchief tooooo



So did you go look at it??
You should make it special for me............with your fancy Tumblr Skills.


----------



## Kenickie

I WOULD LOVE TO MAKE IT FANCY FOR YOU!!!!1111!!!!111!1

let me find some examples and if you like one i'll put it up there for you!


----------



## ocean

^Yay!


----------



## calmAnimal

i dont have tumblr but i will be stalking your page, ocean, just like i stalk this thread


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

Oh jesus.
Those pics make my heart race a little.


----------



## Kenickie

WHAT MAGAZINE IS IT FOR?!

i need big versions


----------



## ocean

^I believe it was for Vogue but not included in the spread.
I will research it and get back to you 


this was the photo used from that shoot for Vogue:





Did you see she WAS offically offered Snow White but they have yet to say they've come to an agreement  Yay!


----------



## D's

she's alright. can't wait till breaking dawn part 1 comes out.


----------



## Kenickie

VIDEO OF DARK HAIR VOGUE OUTTAKES OMG SCREENCAPZ LATER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifpXUcVW7fk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## D's

wish i was edward, he doesn't know how lucky he is..


----------



## ocean

omg keni- the robsten gif is


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

“Well, she is fifteen and I wasn’t allowed to grope her… I’m not﻿ kidding there are like major restrictions” **looks at Dakota’s boobs** - Kristen about ‘The Runaways’

KRISTEN YOUR GAY IS SHOWING.


----------



## D's

she's fine in this pic. omnomnom..


----------



## lostNfound

^ Try browsing through all 28 pages of this thread and you won't need to search the rest of the web. Thanks to a couple of members in particular.


----------



## Kenickie

lostNfound said:


> Thanks to a couple of members in particular.



and


----------



## lostNfound

Yes, I read *Tomboy*, not Tumblr.


----------



## Kenickie

legs & louboutins


----------



## ocean

^Where was that first photo from I wonder................

I'll hunt some pics down today.......


----------



## ocean

Downloaded The Yellow Handkerchief- I will let you know how it goes


----------



## Kenickie

NOOOOO 











YES


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## D's

Kenickie said:


>



haha nice..


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

HIPSTERS


----------



## tribal girl

^Like. 



ocean said:


>



Like.


----------



## ocean

TYH was good. 
You all have to see it.


----------



## Kenickie

cut from twilight drink my blood from my finger lol


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^I really love that movie..........
I need to do a Kstew photo hunt tonight-
I've been slacking in here.........


----------



## ocean




----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

are we really running out of kstew?


----------



## ocean

We are- 
So.....here is a repost:





Here's one for *Keni:*





Hey, is this one we haven't seen?!?!





Like this one:


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## calmAnimal

not trying to sound like a perv or anything but god damn shes got a neck that i could see my fingers around.  i wonder if shes into the type of shit...  i would love to bend her over and make her scream. 


god now im all horny haha


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

(to CA but keni was fast) Damn, Dude. ahahahahaha


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

ass won't quit


----------



## ocean

^ 

Feb 18th!!


----------



## Kenickie

http://kristencandids.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## TheDeceased

This thread's got a real stalker vibe going.


----------



## lostNfound

I like the last two, but she looks illegal in the last


----------



## Kenickie

thats what makes it great!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I first saw her in Twilight (my girlfriend makes me watch) and thought she was a horrible actress. 

But then I saw Adventureland and was like, holy shit, she can actually act. 

I saw The Runaways a couple weeks ago and she was damn good in that too. Peeing on the guitar, lol. 70's girls aren't supposed to do that. 

I suppose the Twilight series just needs better writers.


----------



## Kenickie

3 said:


> I first saw her in Twilight (my girlfriend makes me watch) and thought she was a horrible actress.
> 
> But then I saw Adventureland and was like, holy shit, she can actually act.
> 
> I saw The Runaways a couple weeks ago and she was damn good in that too. Peeing on the guitar, lol. 70's girls aren't supposed to do that.
> 
> I suppose the Twilight series just needs better writers.



*QUOTED FOR THE MOTHERFUCKING TRUTH*

 yeah man


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> *QUOTED FOR THE MOTHERFUCKING TRUTH*
> 
> yeah man



I love getting quoted for the motherfucking truth, especially by a fellow S&Ger. It happens so rarely for me. You made my day.


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> thats what makes it great!



You know, I just love her hair at this cut/length and color...........


----------



## TheDeceased

This thread is like 30 pages long now, and it's always up the top of F&T. You guys are seriously into this chick for some reason. I don't get it, personally. She's not a great actress. She's good looking, but nothing spectacular. I know you guys are having fun, but don't you think your obsessing over a celebrity a bit much?

What's so amazing about Kristen Stewart?


----------



## calmAnimal

ocean: thats how she left her hair after runaways right?  its my favorite look for her too.

deceased :  i feel like your the 3rd or 4th person who comes in this thread talks some shit, then when know one responds, question why we like her.  i feel like the more ppl question her acting and attractiveness, the more i like her on BL and irl.  so if you dont get it you dont get it.


----------



## Kenickie

TheDeceased said:


> What's so amazing about Kristen Stewart?


----------



## ocean

CA- yeah..... 

TD- I've said elsewhere why I like her............I don't wanna hunt it down.......so I'll just say she's hot.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## ocean

^If you have nothing to contribute in here or just wanna hate, don't post in the thread.


----------



## waynecup.jpg

*NSFW*:


----------



## Kenickie

well obviously i see how someone made it into the lounge...what's your fucking real handle, dude?


----------



## tribal girl

Huh, want. :D


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

Kstew, tom studridge, Rpatz


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Pegasus

Kenickie said:


>



Anyone know what the texture effect over this is called?


----------



## Kenickie

http://community.livejournal.com/kstewartfans/2591036.html?#cutid1


----------



## lostNfound

And I like this photo of her for some reason


----------



## Unadjusted

I reckon she has Asperger's Syndrome, hence the limited facial expressions and difficulty with socializing and communication. Does anyone know what her interests are away from acting are?


----------



## calmAnimal

^gtfo


----------



## Unadjusted

^Why? It's just an observation.


----------



## lostNfound

Ridiculous observation imo.


----------



## Unadjusted

lostNfound said:


> Ridiculous observation imo.



Thanks.

A quick Google search revealed  that I'm not the first person to question if Kristen is Aspie. You can  imagine my relief.


----------



## Kenickie

because she's a nervous teenager who doesn't talk about her personal life she's an aspie?

LAME


----------



## calmAnimal

what does she do besides acting?

how bout she tries to live as normal a life as possible w/ a bunch of assholes trying to document her entire levery move  for all of the public to watch and scrutinize.  

jesus christ just cuz she doesnt have the happy go lucky sunshine attitude that most actresses do (which i see as completely fake) she has aspergers?  are you fucking serious?  how would you act if you had to constantly talk about uncomfortable things in public?  i know i would squirm and get really anxious and awkward.  

i said gtfo cuz this is an appreciation thread so take your dumbass opinions and leave.


----------



## Unadjusted

What's wrong with being Aspie? You guys are reacting like I've insulted her or something.


----------



## lostNfound

Aspie sounds so fucking common of you.

Have some respect if your going to throw accusations around and at least refer to it as Aspergers.

Having said that, your opinion is your own as much as I disagree with you.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Unadjusted said:


> You guys are reacting like I've insulted her or something.


^who'da thunk such a comment would catch flak in this thread, right? 


but if Asperger's is what makes her always get all nervous, look down, and bite her lip, then i'm glad her dad is so old.


----------



## Unadjusted

lostNfound said:


> Aspie sounds so fucking common of you.
> 
> Have some respect if your going to throw accusations around and at least refer to it as Aspergers.
> 
> Having said that, your opinion is your own as much as I disagree with you.



Aspies call themselves Aspies, i.e "Yeah, I'm Aspie" 

In fact there's an online forum for people with Asperger's Syndrome called Äspies for Freedom" 



hydroazuanacaine said:


> ^who'da thunk such a comment would catch flak in this thread, right?
> 
> 
> but if Asperger's is what makes her always get all nervous, look down, and bite her lip, then i'm glad her dad is so old.



I’ll just nod and pretend I know what you mean.


----------



## TheDeceased

> how bout she tries to live as normal a life as possible w/ a bunch of assholes trying to document her entire levery move for all of the public to watch and scrutinize.



Who's "documenting her every move"? Unadjusted for making a single comment, which I took as a  light hearted jab, or you guys who spend time every day tracking down all the photos of her you can find? Actors/ actresses/ artists typically don't like or respect their obsessive fans very much from my experience - celebrity obsession encourages paparazzi, which potentially interferes with their (including her) ability to "live a normal life".


----------



## Kenickie

for the love of god, we're bored girls at work posting pictures of a girl we like in a thread. chill the fuck out. we're not the girls sending vials of blood to her or anything, jesus fucking christ. appreciate, or get the fuck out.

some appreciation:






wallpapersize:

*NSFW*:


----------



## tribal girl

Kenickie said:


>



Nice.


----------



## ocean




----------



## Unadjusted

TheDeceased said:


> Who's "documenting her every move"? Unadjusted for making a single comment, which I took as a  light hearted jab,



Thanks. 




Kenickie said:


> for the love of god, we're bored girls at work posting pictures of a girl we like in a thread. chill the fuck out. we're not the girls sending vials of blood to her or anything, jesus fucking christ. appreciate, or get the fuck out.



Let’s move on, guys. It’s all good. Enjoy your thread.


----------



## Kenickie

Unadjusted said:


> Let’s move on, guys.


----------



## TheDeceased

For the record, Keneckie, I am "chilled out". I was just sticking up for Unadjusted because he was on the receiving end of an unwarranted amount of criticism. Neither him nor I called anyone an asshole or told anyone to fuck off. You don't have to be so aggressively defensive simply because someone doesn't share your love of Kirsten Stewart. So maybe you should take your own advice and chill out a bit... Just an idea... Anyway, carry on with your appreciation. I won't comment anymore.


----------



## Kenickie

nah dude, 100% of the time someone comes in here to say anything, it's been negative/hating/bashing. after awhile, it gets hella lame. so now anytime someone comes in and is like, "Kristen Stewart obviously has aspergers" it's like gtfo, kwim.


----------



## TheDeceased

He didn't say "obviously". He wasn't hating. He didn't deserve to be called an asshole or a dumbass or to be told to fuck off. Even when everyone insulted him, Unadjusted remained polite. But whatever. I don't care.


----------



## ocean

Come on guys- Let's move on.
If you have issues you wanna carry out any more- take it to PM.
This is cloggin up the thread.


----------



## panic in paradise

oh...

Edit:
~
oh ok shes a cutie.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## panic in paradise

hmm

shes seems to be in some-sort of trance...
peculiar.

E&Bud?
-
LSD&Bud?
_orrr_
Mushies&RPatts?


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

i found these funny:

the first one i found:







then:


----------



## ocean

If we could get this done by real Kstew, I would be very happy.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^that's a good look for'er.


----------



## Personal Freedom

There is something very hot & mysterious about her, I must say... Enjoyed "The Runaways"....


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

hydroazuanacaine said:


> ^that's a good look for'er.



Its not actually her- but it will be a nice look on her


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^you mean the girl in the Snow White costume is not kristen stewart? damn, that girl looks just like kristen stewart. and knows just how to bend at the waist.


----------



## ocean

^Its her head :D


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

haha, i see it now.

edit:
the blanket for my crib was the same yellow of that skirt--checkered with thin, panty-white lines. after infancy, it was my security blanket. that picture is pinching at parts of my soul that photoshopped images shouldn't.


----------



## Kenickie

jena malone & kstew


----------



## lostNfound

Kenickie said:


> jena malone & kstew



Oh wow, that's the start to a beautiful 3some right there


----------



## calmAnimal

jena malone was in donnie darko right?  i thought she was pretty in that movie and its prob just a bad pic but her face does not look attractive there^


----------



## lostNfound

Yeh she was Gretchen Ross in Donnie Darko :D


----------



## calmAnimal

eh not as pretty as i rememeber her


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

while maybe not grade A eye candy, Jena Malone definitely qualifies as "very pretty" in my book. Im surprised how well she pulls off the shaved sides, punk haircut. 

they all remind me of one another, Jena, Emma, and Kristen.


----------



## Personal Freedom

calmAnimal said:


> jena malone was in donnie darko right?  i thought she was pretty in that movie and its prob just a bad pic but her face does not look attractive there^



yep, she was. I agree.


----------



## Kenickie

hydroazuanacaine said:


> while maybe not grade A eye candy, Jena Malone definitely qualifies as "very pretty" in my book. Im surprised how well she pulls off the shaved sides, punk haircut.
> *
> they all remind me of one another, Jena, Emma, and Kristen.*



the same age group, brunette, ingenue-esque...

i can see it.


----------



## Kenickie

some capz


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Bill

I came


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

“I don’t necessarily care about anyone else.” - Kristen Stewart


----------



## ocean

^Both of those are pretty


----------



## Kenickie

BOOBS


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

I MADE THIS TODAY. IT CAME OUT SHITTY BUT IDGAF.






yeah what what


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Let's get Kristen's reaction to your shirt:


----------



## Kenickie

whatever dude, gotta start generating my own original content, we're running out of fucking photos, 32 pages later


----------



## calmAnimal

i dig it. maybe better on a black shirt


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> I MADE THIS TODAY. IT CAME OUT SHITTY BUT IDGAF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah what what



AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love it!!
We just got a new printer!
I need to make one!
I need to start making my own shirts!
In HS I made a few Bjork shirts


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

She reallllly needs to come out of hiding. We have run out of material 
We're going to have to really go on a hunt now........


----------



## tribal girl

I ain't been keepin' up, so it's probably been posted before.


----------



## ocean

Yay! She was out in Vancouver yesterday


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

I like that first one.......
Jesus, I can't wait for them to start doing promotions for BD so we can get some new fuckin' pictures!!!!
I'm praying she'll go to the premiere of WFE to support Robert Pattinson......she did it for Remember Me, maybe we'll get lucky.


----------



## calmAnimal

like that of her in the dodger hat.  i like me a tomboy.


----------



## spacehead

I've had a thing for KStew probably more than any other movie star; she has that amazing sultry & cagy quality.  We also got the same favorite film, A Woman Under The Influence.


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

LOL


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

also, slutpride.tumblr.com is a new crush


----------



## lostNfound

ocean said:


>



I like this pic


----------



## ocean

^Yeah, those eyes will melt you


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

Okay - there were some BD screen shot leaks-
If you don't wanna see, don't look under the NSFW tags please. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

concrete TOTAL PROOF SHES A LESBO






i rest my case


----------



## tribal girl

^Hehe. :D


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> concrete TOTAL PROOF SHES A LESBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i rest my case



She's not!!
They're together and you know it! :D haahaha


----------



## Kenickie

LOOK HOW EXASPERATED SHE IS TO BE WITH HIM.

like UGH GET OFF ME JERK.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> LOOK HOW EXASPERATED SHE IS TO BE WITH HIM.
> 
> like UGH GET OFF ME JERK.



heheheheee  


We need new pictures damnit.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

(tomorrow, 4/9)

:D!!


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

one day we will make all 1000 posts and we will DEMAND that this thread gets moved to BestofBluelight


----------



## lostNfound

^ looks she had a big night.


----------



## ocean

I'm not sure that this is really her body? Kinda seems like we would have seen this one before :D


----------



## Kenickie

ocean said:


> I'm not sure that this is really her body? Kinda seems like we would have seen this one before :D



i'm pretty sure it's from The Cake Eaters as one of those photos her mother takes of her to sell and what not. Almost all of those photos were of her topless.


----------



## Kenickie

papastalkzi i know but i really like the look on her face lol. like whatever, i'm in a fucking mall in fucking canada.


----------



## Kenickie

also, favourite look of hers forever she needs this haircut forever


----------



## ocean

^I almost watched that movie again last night.........
I might today.

The mall pic is good.  I really like it.

Have any of you seen the movie with her and Robert DeNiro ? (Is that how you spell his name? I'm going blank)
I tried to record it yesterday but it didn't go through. Damnit.
There was another movie of hers from 2004 I was hoping to see but it wasn't a channel I get


----------



## Kenickie

ocean said:


> ^I almost watched that movie again last night.........
> I might today.
> 
> The mall pic is good.  I really like it.
> 
> Have any of you seen the movie with her and Robert DeNiro ? (Is that how you spell his name? I'm going blank)
> I tried to record it yesterday but it didn't go through. Damnit.
> There was another movie of hers from 2004 I was hoping to see but it wasn't a channel I get



yeah, that movie is called 'What Just Happened?' she played a bratty teen girl who put her dad through hell :D i enjoyed it, her part is small though.


----------



## ocean

Oh.....boo on the small role.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I'm helping. Am I not the greatest? Although I'm sure every pic ever taken of old K Stew has been in this thread already.


----------



## Kenickie

hnif its okay now, you can admit to liking kstew and join the lovely ranks of men like lostNfound. there is no shame.






moar otr goodies:


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

Yay for the new OTR photos. 

I doubt it but I hope she goe sto the WFE premiere so we get some new shots of her 
We're running low and our NEXT Kstew appreciate thread will be empty for a while if we don't get some new stuff soon


----------



## Kenickie

i tried to do the math in my head, but realized that by BDPT1 time, this thread will be done, so we will have to have another Kstew thread 

have we really reached the end??? it seems that just a minute ago we made this thread, but it's been like a year.


----------



## ocean

I know 
And I think the OTR will be out around the same time......
We can only hope for some asshole pap shots.
We can feel guilty about it later- when we have photoshoot and premiere shots......

Our Kstew Love is just endless  














Remember the excitement of these shots?? 





I think that the photo and media blitz for BDPT1 will be huge......OTR too.
They're gonna wanna put them all over every mag and have them out promoting like crazy.

ANNNNDDD maybe we'll get black haired Kristen when she starts filming Snow White.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

KStew went to the WFE premiere  







Here is a video


----------



## Kenickie

DONT SHATTER MY DREAMS 

..yeah


----------



## ocean

^he he he he he he


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

on set in vancouver


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Methinks you ladies are running out of Kristew pics. Awwwwww.......


----------



## Kenickie

NO! NO HNIF, WE HAVE NOT!











this photo _i_ have never seen:






Kstew & Angelica Houston


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

a bunch of dazed & confused outtakes


----------



## Kenickie

an elle outtake


----------



## Kenickie

i mean what the fuck is inner beauty?


----------



## molly897

she's ugly sry but a great singer


----------



## Kenickie

i cant post them all, but i've got all the CG 2007 outtakes


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Kenickie

shes my fucking spirit animal


----------



## tribal girl

My spirit animal would have to be...






Though I guess I'm more introverted.


----------



## Kenickie

spirit animal:











i love her


----------



## ocean

Reshoots in Rio:


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

this photoshoot is ridiculous. but i just realized. she's holding a Louis Vuitton chainsaw????






mexican magazines man, weird!! hahahahahha


----------



## Kenickie

hnnnng


----------



## Kenickie

oh hai bitchface


----------



## Kenickie

> Kristen Stewart: “I Could Get Pregnant Tomorrow”21-year-old Kristen Stewart is tired of people asking her if it was hard to play a woman pregnant with a vampire baby. She tells Entertainment Weekly:
> 
> "This really could happen to anyone my age. I mean, maybe not the whole vampire thing, but everything else ... It didn't feel like, ‘Oh, how could you have possibly played this? It's so beyond your years! It's like, ‘Not really, dude. I could fucking get pregnant tomorrow.'"



lol


----------



## Bardeaux

Still no boobs? I thought she was an artist....


----------



## Kenickie

most of her films where when she was underage. i'm counting on On The Road for boobage.


----------



## Kenickie

shes going to the met gala tonight, hopefully more ~pics~


----------



## ocean

^Oh that is tonight?!?!
Will be on the lookout then!!! Yay!


----------



## Kenickie

stills from the movie:


----------



## Kenickie

K stew tonight at the MET Costume Gala:


----------



## Kenickie

i think the dress is okay..


----------



## ocean

She looks amazing!!!


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

Kenickie said:


>



i knew these guys looked familiar, it's Jack McCollough and Lazaro Hernandez from Proenza Schouler, which, of course, is what deliciousstew is wearing.


----------



## Kenickie

look at that line! 

its cute that she had Proenza Schouler gayguys as her date, lol. that's what i would have done, picked a designer, wore their dress, and demanded they go as my date!


----------



## Kenickie

i'm gonna go ahead and post this, i've had the whole thing saved for far too long.













































 love her my spirit animal


----------



## tribal girl

Has anyone watched The Runaways with commentary?. Kristen kinda gets a lil' overly protective of Dakota. 

Actually, most movies with commentary suck. The only good ones I can recall are The Runaways and the original Nightmare On Elm Street which was fookin' hilarious. I was so glad they were willing to laugh at themselves.


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> look at that line!
> 
> its cute that she had Proenza Schouler gayguys as her date, lol. that's what i would have done, picked a designer, wore their dress, and demanded they go as my date!



Those shoes are killer.
I love them.


----------



## smackcraft

36 pages of appreciation for her ?

yet people think that good fellas , shawshank redemption and citizen kane are movies to avoid ???

There more than one conspiracy on this board being talked about xD


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

great! keep us updated! we're dying to know you're fucking opinion 8)

we care _that much_, don't we?






you've been such an important contributor to this thread. thank you.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

lol someone got rid of the haterade...now i just look silly. oh well.







she adopted a pup named Bear


----------



## Kenickie

stop being so fucking adorable.

tribal girl -- i have heard some clips from the commentary, but haven't watched it with commentary


----------



## Kenickie

omg ladies what is going on?!??!?!?!?!? 






these are all 'new' Elle outtakes


----------



## ocean

I don't know what its about........but I LIKE it!! :D


----------



## Kenickie

Kenickie said:


>



quoting for truth because look at her pose and that hand!!!!


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

nikkistew


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

oh my god. i just hit the fucking motherload!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



how am i supposed to sift through 500 images?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?

apparently the guy who shot the Elle photo shoots really loved her.


----------



## Kenickie

!1!


----------



## Kenickie

because i've been behind on teh gaystew
















“Out of everyone Jacob,Edward and of course Dakota too who was the best kisser?”

“Dakota”


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> !1!



HAWT! 
I love her.

I can not wait for MONTHS to see her next movies.......it sucks.
You would think it would be wiser of OTR to come out a few months earlier than BD pt.1 .........but what do I know?


----------



## Kenickie

they moved the release date of Snow White up a month because there is another Snow White movie...but that's like 12-21-2012, the day the world is supposed to end.


----------



## Kenickie

photoshop sucks


----------



## ocean

Wow. She's tiny as it is- they needed to make her tinier?!??!! 
Sheeesh!


----------



## J. G. Wentworth




----------



## Swerlz




----------



## Kenickie

ocean said:


> Wow. She's tiny as it is- they needed to make her tinier?!??!!
> Sheeesh!



from what i understand, she's roughly my size - 5'7 (okay that's not my size at all, i am a giantess). some websites put her at 100lbs! i'm like thats insane, no way can she be that tall and that thin.  but whatever, i don't believe everything i see on the internet.



J. G. Wentworth said:


>



lol nice butt!


----------



## J. G. Wentworth

^


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> from what i understand, she's roughly my size - 5'7 (okay that's not my size at all, i am a giantess). some websites put her at 100lbs! i'm like thats insane, no way can she be that tall and that thin.  but whatever, i don't believe everything i see on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> lol nice butt!



Really?
I thought she was like 5'4" !! 
Whoa. She's a toothpick for 5'7"!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Holy fuck I just realized she is the little kid from Panic Room.

When I first saw that movie, I kept wondering if the kid was a boy or a girl. She filled out nicely.


----------



## Kenickie

ocean said:


> Really?
> I thought she was like 5'4" !!
> Whoa. She's a toothpick for 5'7"!



there is no way she's 100lbs @ 5'7. assuming it's easier to lie about weight vs height, i *know* she's 5'6/5'7, and must be the healthy, normal, maybe a bit slender weight for that.

for reference, at the peak of the Olsen twins ED she was 98 pounds at 5'4. two inches two pounds difference and she looked dead.






no way could Kstew pull off 100lbs without looking like a dead girl. which is exactly the reason we love her, because she's a fucking normal, healthy girl, instead of starving herself 

fucking media, y u photoshop my lovertits? 

for you, ocean:











do it nikkistew in NOLA






a fav:


----------



## Kenickie

promo video for the MTV movie awards with Kstew in it 

http://vimeo.com/24280955

also apparently kstew ~will~ be on the cover of W magazine for their September issue ! would totally be rad, W does some crazy shite


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Thou

Kenickie said:


> we'll see how she does as NOLA stripper, and as Mary Lou in On The Road.



They're turning On the Road into a movie?

I don't much care for this. Not one bit...


----------



## Kenickie

thouart_that said:


> They're turning On the Road into a movie?
> 
> I don't much care for this. Not one bit...



they've been trying to make it into a movie for years tbph, since the early 80s.


----------



## Thou

Sorry to go off topic

But who the fuck is 






this guy

and what makes him think he can play Neal Cassady? Are these fucking people kidding me?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Better question. Who the hell is Neal Cassady? He looks like he's dressed as Brad Pitt for Halloween with clothes he borrowed from Johnny Depp.


----------



## Kenickie

guys its totally ok, it looks alright


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Kenickie said:


> photoshop sucks



oh whoa, that is pretty twisted and sad. i mean i knew they do stuff like that, but saddening to actually see it. and with someone so naturally attractive.


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> for you, ocean:



Thank you 
Love it.
I still have to watch that video for MTV........


----------



## Herbal~Jah

His Name Is Frank said:


> What exactly has Kristen Stewart accomplished in her career to even warrant an appreciation thread? Frankly, I'm sick of looking at her. She wasn't even on anyone's radar until she did the horrible Twilight movies. Cue her girl crushes to claim that they've been hardcore Kristen Stewart fans since Panic Room. 8)
> 
> Why are the ladies here so into this chick? I just don't see it.



the girls are probably into her because she looks more "average" then what girls are used to seeing on the screen/magazines... so they latch onto her because they can "relate" to her more...


im just a dude, so im probably right...but i dunno.... lol :D


----------



## Kenickie

so, are you like, an agent of the patriarchy, or something?


----------



## ocean

hehehehe
Yeah, I like Kristen Stewart 'cause she's average looking and I can relate to that.
That's a great insight.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## His Name Is Frank

ocean said:


> hehehehe
> Yeah, I like Kristen Stewart 'cause she's average looking and I can relate to that.
> That's a great insight.



You're anything but aerage. I don't see how you can relate to poor average K Stew.


----------



## ocean

^ 

Sooooo tonight is the MTV movie awards and we should get some good KStew photos out of it!  Yay!


----------



## ocean

Enough??


----------



## Fawkes

^ that Balmain dress looks amazing on her!


----------



## Kenickie

i didn't like the dress at all 

a favourite from years gone by 






i also thought she looked like total shit in the trailer for BD part 1. what the hell man? i also thought Rpatz's crass fucking speech about Reese Witherspoon was tacky as all hell, especially when she gets up there and rails against nudie photos and sex tapes, etc. I really was put off by the whole thing entirely. She looks like shit in the trailer, but I'm still going to see BDpt1 in a theatre.


----------



## Kenickie

i *much* prefer the Baliaman dress on the left, the one she wore in London tonight, to the one she wore to the MTV awards yesterday


----------



## Kenickie

oh BE STILL MY FUCKING HEART






Nicki Minaj & Kristen Stewart

 

like my two favourite women atm.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

lol


----------



## ocean

I also thought the speech was tacky Keni-
But I still love them together 

I thought she looked good in the trailer. I liked her makeup at the wedding. 
I can't wait to go see it.

She looked great at the Glamour thing.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Mugz

Watched "Into The Wild" again the other night, love her as Tracy T in that film  Good singing voice too.



Emile Hirsche & Kristen Stewart - Angel From Montgomery (Into The Wild) 


Can't find the other song she sang in "Into The Wild" on youtube anywhere, maybe I'm just not looking hard enough.


----------



## AmorRoark

I agree that her speech was incredibly tacky and pretty dumb. It was a really bad joke and didn't help my impression of her.  Oh shit, this is an appreciation thread. Um, I too like that Baliaman dress.


----------



## Kenickie

AmorRoark said:


> I agree that her speech was incredibly tacky and pretty dumb. It was a really bad joke and didn't help my impression of her.  Oh shit, this is an appreciation thread. Um, I too like that Baliaman dress.



i am so confused. Kristen Stewart's speech? i didn't even see that one. i was talking about Robert Pattison's "i'm a motherfucker because i fucked you" speech about Reese Witherspoon


----------



## AmorRoark

Oh I was talking about hers at the MTV movie awards I thought that's what you were referring to. It was a lame aside to Natalie Portman

"Sorry Natalie but the popcorn is mine"


----------



## ocean

Oh.......I think she was just joking around and I didn't think that was so bad......at least she was talking more than usual :D


----------



## Kenickie

clusterfuck of confusion lol


----------



## AmorRoark

ocean said:


> Oh.......I think she was just joking around and I didn't think that was so bad......at least she was talking more than usual :D



This is why I don't post in this thread so much... 

If that's all she can pull out, uhhh....

Nothing against you or Kenick, loveies


----------



## Kenickie

i find this mildly amusing






icon:






does anyone notice that the best kstew tumblrs are all like teen girls from Turkey, Georgia, Ukraine?

0_o


----------



## TALLY 2.0

The Runaways was good, everything else is fucking teen pop bullshit. She shouldnt even have her own thread.


----------



## Mugz

TALLY 2.0 said:


> The Runaways was good, everything else is fucking teen pop bullshit. She shouldnt even have her own thread.



Into The Wild is not teen pop bullshit thank you very much.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I'm adding pics only because my love for you Stew lovers outweighs my disinterest in her. 




























*For size...literally*


*NSFW*:


----------



## lostNfound

^haha, that's awesome.


----------



## Kenickie

shut the fuck up TALLY. 

lemme know when you know any other movies she's been in besides a franchise and a movie you watched because i told you there was underage lesbian action in it.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

^^^Calm down, Kenickers. When you first made this thread, I asked what Kristen Stewart had done to warrant her own movie thread. Other than The Runaways, Panic Room and Adventureland, I had never seen her in anything else. She didn't exactly stand out in Panic Room or Adventureland. Some of the responses I got were:  



Mysterier said:


> supposedly it's not about accomplishment, more-so the fact that she is not entirely an idiot and normal looking, and some think she is beautiful.





tribal girl said:


> I'm not particularly enthralled by her acting or anything. I mean, she's OK and all that. I don't really think she's terrible. She just basically plays herself in everything. I just like seeing her in things cuz she's hot, and I don't care how shallow that sounds cuz it's the truth. I wouldn't go so far as to deliberately watch something I'm not interested in just cuz she's in it though.
> 
> I dunno. Perhaps it's the androgyny. I think women are drawn to that more than men.



It's been made very apparent throughout this thread that it exists only because you and a lot of other blrs in here find her attractive. There's nothing wrong with that, but you can't exactly get mad because someone bashes her acting career. We're almost a 1,000 posts deep in this thread and I'd be hard pressed to find any comments in here praising her acting skills. 

Besides, as your very own *Atlas Bear* pointed out when he rained down a ton of hate in the Alex Grey appreciation thread I made years ago, "this is a public message board. You can't expect everybody who disagrees with you to just look the other way." Damn, how he got on my nerves back then. But he had a point. Love ya now, though PB! 

*TALLY 2.0*'s not even disagreeing with you in that post. He's just misunderstanding the true nature of this thread. Damn. Did I just defend TALLY? What a world!


----------



## lostNfound

^ Diplomacy at it's best right there


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^Nice.

And HNIF, thanks!


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

I've been afraid to post in here b/c we're so close to 1k but I guess we'll just have to start a new one at one thousand 

I'm so excited for the fall- for OTR and BD PT1.........
I wish OTR was coming out early- like August


----------



## Kenickie

> Besides, as your very own Atlas Bear pointed out when he rained down a ton of hate in the Alex Grey appreciation thread I made years ago, "this is a public message board. You can't expect everybody who disagrees with you to just look the other way." Damn, how he got on my nerves back then. But he had a point. Love ya now, though PB!



lol he's a professional hater. :D 

last night we went to some beer bar/bar with a name of a Saint and our waitress, i swear to god, was Kristen Stewart herself. Messy black hair and a Zoroaster tee shirt trying to sell us Jack and Coke Slushies. I was reminded of how disappointed i was that Kstew is not Lisbeth Salander in the Girl with _____ remakes. I think she would have been _fucking perfect._ gah!

pissy face.

anyway, here's a photo, i am sad that this thread is not on the first page, we are in a Kstew drought and i cannot see an end in sight until we get to promos for BDpt1 & OTR. Snow White & The Huntsman not for another year, or more!


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

she was at comic con!


----------



## MrGrunge

Would I have sex with her?  Totally.

Would I make it a point to watch her movies?  Naw.

/appreciation


----------



## perKeceT

this chick is tooooooo cute. i cannot stand twilight, but kristen stewart makes it almost bearable. she looks like a normal girl, which is where the attraction is.


----------



## Kenickie

eeep! she was on comic con double duty, one for Breaking Dawn, and the other for Snow White & The Huntsman!

first promo pic for SW&TH!!!!!!!!1111!!!!


----------



## PepperSocks

MrGrunge said:


> Would I have sex with her?  Totally.
> 
> Would I make it a point to watch her movies?  Naw.
> 
> /appreciation



Haha, dude, my thoughts exactly!

The only exception (and she was sweetly hot in it as well) is the small part she played in "Into the Wild", before Twilight and all that crap, when she was more or less unknown.


----------



## Kenickie

at the SW&TH comic con she wore a blood is the new black tee shirt. shit just got fucking real, i am over due to order some shit from them.






this is bitnb: http://www.bloodisthenewblack.com/shop/store.php


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

sordinos.tumblr.com 

is my kstew addiction


----------



## ocean

^Whoa. Love that photo.


----------



## welshmick




----------



## Kenickie

no one posts anymore 

i'm totally depressed, she confirmed robsten today


GAYSTEW FOR FUCKING LYFE


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^Love.


----------



## Kenickie

it's been so quiet, i miss you girls here.

i've been seeing a lot of SWATH:
















are we ever going to get on the road? i mean seriously guys. this should be the season of kstew and i feel like on the road is totally missing from the lineup


----------



## MrGrunge

I'm just waiting to see gifs from the new Twilight movie where the vampire baby punches its way out of her uterus, that should be pretty entertaining.


----------



## Kenickie

too graphic --- they aren't even going to show her puking blood. the most we're going to get is a loud cracking noise, a wave of blackness and then screaming. no baby punchers though. not very mormon. nor very pg 13.


----------



## ocean

IW ish they'd release a rated R DVD version.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## panic in paradise

*nooooO*
lollol
... someone *stole* twilight, i was gonna watch it again.*this was supposed to go smoothly.*



;-p


----------



## Kenickie

a very pretty vogue italia shoot: NSFW FOR SIZE


*NSFW*:


----------



## ocean

^HOT!
I love that second one


----------



## Kenickie

you know what i realize? the bitch has fabulous eyebrows. i mean they are stellar! i really need to get on that. i need stellar eyebrows. i mean, what the fuck. mine can't be that wispy thin narrow like hers, because my face is just too mean, but hot damn, her eyebrows.

ocean have you seen the swath trailer yet?

pretty epic imho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY67V0wOlz8


----------



## ocean

^Ohhhhh shhhhhhhhhiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!
I can't wait! :D 
That looks way better than I was expecting honestly!! 
Yes!

And yes, she does have some killer brows.


----------



## Kenickie

There are some leaked On the Road pictures that people are in an absolute _*uproar*_ about. IS IT OR ISN'T IT KSTEW?

pretty sure it is.

def NOT SAFE FOR WORK


*NSFW*:


----------



## Bardeaux

It does look like her. I saw a still from the movie where she was changing in the back seat, but she wasn't even close to being that naked.


----------



## ocean

It certainly does look like her......
When is OTR coming out?!?


----------



## Kenickie

no official date. we're supposed to get the first 'official' trailer jan 2012


----------



## ocean

One month.


----------



## Kenickie

still no trailer. but gorgeous. 











can't wait to see her Vogue Paris photoshoot with Karl Lagerfeld !!


----------



## Bardeaux

I really hope OTR doesn't let me down like the Rum Diary did


----------



## Kenickie

if we even get a movie to be disappointed with at all!

at this rate i'm convinced that it doesn't even exist.


----------



## DexterMeth

I didn't even know about her until I saw Adventureland.  Have not seen a single Twilight. 

She is the shit.


----------



## Kenickie

official poster


----------



## adil2230

very nice post butt i just feel waird about her she is sexy n hot butt not lovable!


----------



## Kenickie

thank you for bumping this, greenlighter, as JoeTheStoner posted in the Fashion Thread, her ElleUK photoshoot is fabulous (and not just the clothes!)

nsfw for size


*NSFW*:


----------



## MrGrunge

She seems to be suffering from a case of "Derp face".


----------



## Kenickie

omgggggg interview magazine!
















more and the interview: http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/charlize-theron-and-kristin-stewart#_


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ yup, that's my reason for dropping by. awesome pictures.


----------



## Kenickie

talk about _vampira!_

i also realize that this is the last post of this thread. 

I LUV U KSTEW


----------



## Kenickie

i saw SWATH last night. way to go kstew for making me care about a fairytale i never gave a shit about.


----------



## Droppersneck

Who is kristen stewart?Liberal politician? Yall must really appreciate her at 40 pages.


----------



## Kenickie

she's a cunt with a capitol C-U-N-T


----------



## Droppersneck

I just looked it up she is one of those buffy the vampire slayer girls and she did that awful movie panic room. Cute though


----------



## Kenickie

she's actually a closet lesbian that's been forced to hide her gayness from america lest thousands of girls suddenly pull a t.a.T.u and start experimenting with non traditional gender roles/cunnilingus


----------



## Droppersneck

Since meeting on the set of Twilight, Stewart has been romantically linked to co-star Robert Pattinson. It sounds like she covering up pretty good.


----------



## captainballs

last


----------



## Max Power

We gon' keep rockin' til the wheels fall off . . . .


----------



## treezy z

she looks like a junkie that gets beat up a lot.


----------



## lostNfound

^lol


----------



## Kenickie

this should really go in the fashion thread but 

first look of balenciaga paris


----------



## Kenickie

I can't sleep so I retread all 41 pages of this thread and all I can say is

Fuck vegan, I hate that guy. And smotpoker too! Here's to Ohio State losing to an SEC opponent for the rest of your life. And I miss my girls. Where is all the Kstew love? I'm on das iPad which makes posting pics impossible, but I'll post some more later.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

drives me crazy that anytime a dress has pockets the model has to have her hands in them. especially when walking. 



Kenickie said:


> I retread all 41 pages of this thread


that's lame, but i like it.


----------



## Kenickie

hydroazuanacaine said:


> that's lame, but i like it.


----------



## suburu

Kristen Stewart, sit on my face!!

41 pages I've yet to see a KS film


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## MrGrunge

She looks kinda cute when she smiles, but most of the time she looks like she's sniffing a bad fart.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## P A

^Kristen Foster/Jodie Stewart(?)


----------



## ocean

TG- that's pretty crazy!


----------



## jasonmccarthy5

K she's so beautiful and I would marry her.


----------



## Droppersneck

I dont get he is not even close to being a lesbian. Wouldnt a lead singer of ace of base/indigo girls or sigorni weaver appreciation thread make more sense?


----------



## Kenickie

titty


----------



## Kenickie

lol that's the best greenlighter ever













> The stars of Twilight gathered at Comic-Con and said a bunch of stuff about Twilight reboots that I don't understand because they are totally definitely not high as fuck. "I pity the person who takes over my part," said Robert Pattinson. "I would make a campaign against them!" Then Kristen Stewart added: "What's great about this film...is because you just have a faith it's done. You're like, 'Aw great. They can have it now.'...Please leave them alone! They've figured it out, leave them. And I think that by the end of the movie it's so abundantly satisfying and sweet and ideal. It just feels good. Steph, no." THAT IS LITERALLY THE QUOTE.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Kenickie said:


>



on a mannequin, i'd of laughed at that outfit as bad 90s. but she is making it work. i guess a tight skirt and slender legs often compliment one another.


----------



## Kenickie

maybe the sneakers?


----------



## MrGrunge

She got new tits, right?  She always looked like an A cup to me, but the knockers in those photos are at least B.

Probably a good career move.


----------



## Kenickie

you can see the tape on her tits holding her dress to her






best twilight cap






old favourites











need new wallpapers, right now am on an emma kick


----------



## MrGrunge

Apparently its Breaking News for celebrity blogs. "Kristen Stewart implants" gets 1.2 million hits on Goggle.

Your girl upgraded, Kenickie. %)


----------



## Kenickie

or she got a bra. i've got a set of adorable 34Bs which in my new pushup becomes a solidly respectable 36c. it's hilarious reading "it could be a magical state of the art bra, or surgery to go from a b to a c." have you ever been to a victoria's secret, matt from star weekly? they've got these magical state of the art bras that will increase your bust size by a whole letter! she usually doesn't wear bras.

bra, this week in cali:











no bra, at cannes:






spending my day lookin at kstew titties.


----------



## Kenickie

sup?






not much


----------



## Kenickie

argh so she most definitely had an affair with 41 married director guy from SWATH!

i must admit i was glad she owned up to it. what a great early scandal in your life, so much better than a sex tape or a car accident with a bunch of blow in your car. fucked a married guy twice your age? how naughty. take _that,_ bella swan.









celebrities read mean tweets.


----------



## Kenickie

she's going to be Peyton Loftis in the adaptation of _Lie Down in Darkness._ I've read it, and although I don't remember much, I know that it's southern (virginia?) and the 40s? 50s? so I dunno. Although she's dead the entire movie, so maybe it won't be that hard.


----------



## Kenickie

now that the kristen stewart tag has stopped slut shaming & 'robsten weeping' (maybe because Rdouche cheated on her a shit load of times with gross bitches like lindsay lohan blargh) i can finally go in there again.











she's in Vogue's September issue as part of their designers/muses thing (my favourite was Donatella Versache and MIA a few years ago) nsfw because it's a huge scan


*NSFW*: 










same image small/cropped whatever


----------



## Kenickie

best shot from fashion week


----------



## Cupcakees

I think she's sexy.  A different kind of sexy.  She is very unique looking and very talented.  I really enjoyed snow white & the huntsman.  I didnt watch twilight (that shits fucking lame), but if I were being paid 20 mil to do something lame I'd do it too.


----------



## Kenickie

i believe this is the second time she's "been on the cover" of little white lies


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Trampire.


----------



## Kenickie

8)

because no 22 year old has ever cheated on their boyfriend, ever. 

new photos from balenciaga florabotanica 











apparently this isn't coming out until september but there is no scent previews in either my september issue teen vogue or adult person vogue, i'm like what the fuck is happening here, i can't smell it anywhere! not like balenciaga is an easy to find brand anyway, it's not carried in most department stores and i really don't want to go all the way to the mall of georgia to find just a single sample of it.


----------



## MrGrunge

She probably now holds the Guinness world record for Number of Death Threats Received from Pre-Teen Girls.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I'd say Selena Gomez still holds that record.


----------



## Kenickie

i imagine there is a lot of cross pollination between the two. but selena gomez doesn't have a bunch of pre teen girls squealing in excitement every time she kisses a girl because lesbians and girls want kstew to be lesbo. i, sadly, am one of those girls. mainly because i always thought robert pattinson was a gross. he looks really not attractive to me and like a creeper, and all of her making out with dakota fanning was much better than psycho stalker edward kisses.


----------



## Kenickie

she's going to be on the cover of Brit Vogue october with the interview headline "on love and living dangerously"











she's wearing Gucci on the cover but i don't know what she's wearing in the other one which is a shame because i like it better than the cover. I'm sure i'll see her at the Balenciaga show this month, i fucking hope, maybe Mulberry too, idk.


----------



## lostNfound

I'll still bat for her, but she was terrible in Snow white & the huntsman, actually so was Charlize. Emotionless performances all around. She better not ruin On the Road for me.


----------



## Kenickie

not that anyone cares but she's wearing balenciaga top, isabel marant skirt, just cavalli jacket. still no idea about the earrings though

watch it be "stylists own" or whatever that means


----------



## Kenickie

FINALLY BB I'VE MISSED YOU

she's out at TIFF promoting OTR






kinda looks like the marchesa she wore in London

eta it's zuhair mural couture f/2012


----------



## Kenickie

a bunch of those weird balenciaga prints all over the place (NSFW 4 size)


*NSFW*: 














love your dumb face


----------



## Kenickie

arriving at balenciaga






she seems to have one of their quilted leather jackets in every color.


----------



## Kenickie

sorry i'm not sorry i'm too high to even see right now


_what nickname would you like for yourself?_






great jacket, too bad the back is so stupid














we lost our "(misc)" tag


----------



## Kenickie

hey honey call your mommy











boring, do something.


----------



## gman2008

I am in love!


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

i'd fuck you


----------



## PurpleKush1

i dont see the interest in fucking a robot


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> _i didn't try to kill myself. i was cliff jumping. recreationally. it was fun.
> _


put that on my tombstone. damn she fly.


----------



## Kenickie

she cut her hair off and dyed it orange and she's gay now. 






she also got a tattoo of a picasso something on her arm. 






i see you bitch.


----------



## Kenickie

wow a whole year later.

sigh just me talking to myself about kristen stewart, mainly keeping this thread going for my own archive purposes. 






for Chanel, 2015

Patti Smith wrote the article about her for Interview : The Fashion Issue. I want to die. By Hedi Slimane:


----------



## smash016

Kenickie, you rock. Spent the entire night ripping pics from this thread.

And yeah... sorry for bumping it probably. Thing is, I've gotten into a drug-taking tendency as of late, and the Dutch forum I'm using for information and sharing purposes is starting to piss me off, so might as well have registered here. Which I just did... But funny Kristen Stewart brought me here.

Yet maybe not entirely coincidental. As my arts teacher once told me, "drugs are romance", never knew what he meant really, but it stuck anyway. And there's just so many pics that make her look like a gorgeous addict. Like someone I could meet myself next weekend. Especially those Welcome to the Rileys screens. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## Kenickie

thanks, thread, for being full of broken fucking trash but still, existing.


----------



## tribal girl

Oh, the memories.


----------



## Kenickie

@tribal girl. I had a nervous breakdown trying to figure out an avatar to replace the Stew you gave me, all those years ago. I still love you. and Kristen. I bought the most expensive magazine I've ever purchased because it had Kristen Stewart shot by Collier Schorr in it and so I spent 60usd.






wearing archival Chanel.


----------

